# Aftermarket IEM Cable List (Now more Visually Stimulating)



## kenman345

NEW UPDATE (09-21-2015): I took my spreadsheet I made when creating this thread and made it live for you folks to use. I have also added a form and a new worksheet to the spreadsheet for you to add new cables to a somewhat similar spreadsheet. 
  
  
 Spreadsheet: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1_JlO0adK41ltlzPdCnC9ehHn0hpwCJ8HkSpBgfleq40/edit?usp=sharing
  
 Form: http://goo.gl/forms/gG8eFEXyed
  
  
  
 Warning: If you are a Member of the Trade, you will get in trouble if you post about your cables in this thread. If you have any issues with the content of the list or any inaccuracies, please take a look at my profile for a means of alternative communication off of the forums and we can resolve anything needed. This is only meant to be a resource for those in the market for IEM cables and it will be shut down if MOT's post here.
  
 Added a recent updates section right below this. Please expand the spoiler box if you are interested in the list of updates with dates. I will be changing the date of the last update as I make changes so it is convenient to see when a change was made/content added.
  
 EDIT: As of right now, I have found out this list is missing a few cables, most of them do not have any reviews. I will be adding them within the next day or two. 
  
 Last addition of content: Feb. 24th, 2013


Spoiler: Updates



Updates will appear int this form and the latest updates will appear at the top:
 (MM/DD/YYYY - Information about what was changed/add
  
 List of Updates:

2/24/2013 - More additions of pictures. Thanks reviewers for the images.
2/23/2013 - Added two cables, and some pictures for some cables. Added links to Swimsonny's reviews of many effect audio cables. 
2/20/2013 - Added more pictures for cables, moved Jaben's Piccolino IEM Cable into discontinued cables section
2/10/2013 - Added more pictures and the SE Hybrid Silver-Copper DHC cable. Also removed the Sapphire Pro by Beats Audio.
2/4/2013 - Added the Silver Sonic MKV and removed the Silver Sonic MKIII (Both from Beat Audio)
1/17/2013 - 2 Cables Added! Silver Widow by Toxic Cables and a new ALO Audio IEM cable
1/2/2013 - Happy New Year! First update of the year, new review for Chris_Himself cables from kenyee
12/11/2012 - Added Review from doublea71 of Sunrise cable from BTG-Audio
12/01/2012 - Added review to Silver Poison cable (Manufacturer: Toxic Cables) written by longbowbbs 



  
Aftermarket CIEM Cable List
Currently Available Cables: *[size=14.0pt]93SPEC - Premium Silver Cables by stage93[/size]*

 Price: $230 USD ( S$284 )
 Socket Support: JH Audio, Heir Audio CIEMs, Unique Melody, 1964Ears, Ultimate Ears, Westone, Livewire, Shure
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: Stock length
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations




Oyaide Gold L Plug (free)
Oyaide Gold Straight Plug (Free)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by project86



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on stage93.com
 Extra Notes: Cable Warranty


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description



Stage 93’s very own house brand of cables – created after intensive research, testing and prototyping since New Year’s Eve 2011.  Everything about our cable is quality – the sound, the build. The wire is a 26AWG Stranded UP-OCC Silver, 99.999% pure with a custom thread count. A 4-way braid with pins fitting perfectly into your customs using our special Overfreeze Technology. 93SPEC fits both flushed and recessed sockets, and is flexible and light. All of these plus great looks make this cable a must have.


  
*[size=14pt]93PC - Premium Copper Cables by stage93[/size]*

 Price: $189 USD ( S$229 )
 Socket Support: JH Audio, Heir Audio CIEMs, Unique Melody, 1964Ears, Ultimate Ears, Westone, Livewire, Shure
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: Stock length
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations




Oyaide Gold L Plug (free)
Oyaide Gold Straight Plug (Free)



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on stage93.com
 Extra Notes: Cable Warranty


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description



93PC; Premium Copper. A brand new creation by 93EAST. Limited quantities. Demo available locally.
 Stage93′s very own house brand of copper cables – created after intensive research, testing and prototyping. We aim to bring copper cables to a whole new level, and we believe to have done so. Everything about this cable is custom.
 The 93PC is a cable that we have been working on simultaneously in development with the 93SPEC. We took longer to develop this cable due to the complexity of the cable, from it’s very core to the outer shell. The cable is a whopping 105 strands – perhaps the highest in the market and is in a 4-way braid, which we believe can compete against solid core cables, while being flexible and feel extremely sturdy.  It’s also a OCC, cryo treated copper cable that will fit both flushed and recessed ports using our Overfreeze Technology.
 Not only that, we’ve also managed to develop a method of encasing the wire, (w/o sound sacrifices) effectively preventing it from oxidation. This means your cable will stay in its nice pinkish tone up to the near future. We bring to the market a whole new way of protecting your copper cable. The cable is enamel coated to protect from oxidation, unlike other copper cables. This makes for an aesthetic cable that’s both visually and sonically appealing, with it looking the same into the foreseeable future.
 This cable can be used with: the JH Audio JH16 & JH13 in ear monitors, Heir Audio customs, Unique Melody Miracles, 1964 Ears, Ultimate Ears UE18 Pro and UE11 Pro and Westone Elite Series ES3X, ES5 just to name a few. It also fits removable-cable earphones like the UM3X RC & Earsonics SM3. (removable cable) Coming soon would be Livewires, Shure, etc.
 This is perhaps the best copper cable in the market so far. Stage93 presents a premium, durable and excellent sounding cable at an affordable price, the 93PC.


  
*[size=14.0pt]SXC 24 IEM Cable (FitEar) by ALO Audio[/size]*

 Price: $379.00 (Currently $279)
 Socket Support: FitEar Only (These pins are too large for anything else)
 Recessed Socket Support: N/A
 Length Options: 4.5’
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A




1/8” Oyaide
Mini Balanced Connector (+$59)



 Links to Reviews: Currently No Reviews
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: HERE on ALO Audio website
 Extra Notes: 30-Day Money Back Guarantee (Return Policy)


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Our double twisted pair weave provides a much more flexible IEM cable with far less microphonics. The sonic character of ALO audio's SXC is a perfect partner for the FitEar ToGo 334.  The sonic improvements are found in the high frequency extension and the musical clarity of the reproduction.  
  
*Specifications*

24 gauge x 4 ALO high purity copper with silver plating, custom annealed copper
FEP Clear "teflon" jacket
Professional thermoplastic over molding IEM connectors 
Memory wire with PVC tube for perfect over ear fit
All wire has been cryogenically treated 
4.5' (137 cm)



  
*[size=14pt]In-Ear Monitor SXC (JH Audio) by ALO Audio[/size]*

 Price: $199
 Socket Support: JH Audio/Westone 
 Recessed Socket Support: Contacted ALO, they are actually unsure, but likely is compatible
 Length Options: 48"
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: Stock Right-Angled mini-plug
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: HERE on ALO Audio website
 Extra Notes: 30-Day Money Back Guarantee (Return Policy)


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



This large gauge extreme IEM cable made from ALOs proprietary custom wire. This high purity copper is specially annealed for ALO's ultra hi-fi performance. 
Audio Line Out is very pleased to bring its signature Hi-Fi cable to the IEM custom market with this fantastic 24awg X 4. These cables are guaranteed to be heads and shoulders above the PVC stock cable that comes with your custom IEMs. The improvements are an impressive array of improved dynamics, increased sound stage, air and punch.

*Specifications*


24 gauge x 4 ALO high purity copper with silver plating, custom annealed copper
FEP Clear "teflon" jacket
Professional thermoplastic over molding, RIGHT ANGLE mini plug, IEM connectors 
Memory wire with PVC tube for perfect over ear fit
All wire has been cryogenically treated 




  
*[size=14.0pt]Uber Muzik V5f by Audiohub[/size]*

 Picture courtesy of average-joe
 Price: $120 ($150 SGD)
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Contact Us Page on the Audiohub Website or by email
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Oslo II by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $599
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options:  1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A




Beat Audio 3.5mm (Gold)
ViaBlue 3.5mm
Protector/SR-71B balanced
Mini ViaBlue 3.5mm



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes:  Warranty period is 6 months, questions can be directed to stephenguo@live.com
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Thor by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $399
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A




mini ViaBlue 3.5mm
Other terminations by request






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by Staal



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Cronus by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $299
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A




Beat Audio 3.5mm (gold)
ViaBlue 3.5mm
Protector/SR-71B balanced
Mini ViaBlue 3.5mm






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe
Review by project86



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes:  Warranty period is 6 months, questions can be directed to stephenguo@live.com
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Bugle by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $239 (Currently $199)
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Silver Sonic MKV by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $199 (Currently $179)
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/ATH CK100PRO/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Carbon Fibre gold plated 3.5mm jack
Beat Audio 3.5mm (gold)
Right-Angled Neutrik



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes:  Warranty period is 6 months, questions can be directed to stephenguo@live.com
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Supernova by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $249
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Beat Audio 3.5mm (gold)
Protector/SR-71B balanced
Right-Angled Neutrik
Mini ViaBlue 3.5mm



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Sahara by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $349 SGD
 Socket Support: Shure/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: 3.5mm ViaBlue Plug
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on stereo.com.sg
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Sapphire by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $99
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Carbon Fibre gold plated 3.5mm jack
Beat Audio 3.5mm (gold)
Right-Angled Neutrik



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Titan by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $299 SGD
 Socket Support: Shure/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: 3.5mm ViaBlue Plug
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on stereo.com.sg
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Starlight CIEM Cable by BTG-Audio[/size]*

 Picture from btg-audio.com
 Price: $86 (FitEar version $96)
 Socket Support: Westone/UM/UE/JH/Other
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 4 feet
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Black 3.5mm (-$3)
Right-Angled 3.5mm






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by ShotgunShane






Spoiler: Where%20to%20Buy%2FHow%20to%20Purchase




Product Page on btg-audio.com
FitEar version: Product Page on btg-audio.com



 Extra Notes:  Comes in Sleeved (default) or Nonsleeved (-$10)


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



[size=12pt]Made with robust professionally molded pins giving you the quality and durability that BTG-Audio is known for. These pins are custom rolled nickel alloy plated in gold. Also, they come with a built in memory wire system that employs annealed stainless steel. [/size]*[size=12pt]MADE IN THE USA![/size]*
[size=12.0pt]Sleeved in nylon to protect and increase the life span of the cable. Non-sleeved versions available for lighter weight and cheaper cables. Sleeve is also made in the USA.[/size]
[size=12.0pt]Shining Silver plated copper emerges from the black night on the Starlight cable characterizing it's very name. The cable will have you dazzled in amazement by the twinkling starlight sheen.[/size]


  
*[size=14.0pt]Sunrise CIEM Cable by BTG-Audio[/size]*

 Picture from btg-audio.com
 Price: $78 (FitEar version $88)
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 4’
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Black 3.5mm (-$3)
Right-Angled 3.5mm (default)
Oyaide Straight Gold 3.5mm (+$30)
ViaBlue 3.5mm Mini (+$25)
Oyaide Right-Angle Rhodium 3.5mm (+$30)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Mini-Review by tomscy2000
Review by FlySweep
Review by Jupiterknight
Review by shotgunshane
Review by doublea71






Spoiler: Where%20to%20Buy%2FHow%20to%20Purchase




Product Page on btg-audio.com
FitEar version: Product Page on btg-audio.com



 Extra Notes:  Comes in Sleeved (default) or Nonsleeved (-$10)


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



[size=12pt]Made with robust professionally molded pins giving you the quality and durability that BTG-Audio is known for. These pins are custom rolled nickel alloy plated in gold. Also, they come with a built in memory wire system that employs annealed stainless steel. [/size]*[size=12pt]MADE IN THE USA![/size]*
[size=12.0pt]Sleeved in nylon to protect and increase the life span of the cable. Non-sleeved versions available for lighter weight and cheaper cables. Sleeve is also made in the USA.[/size]
[size=12.0pt]Red, black, and blue are available by special request only.[/size]
[size=12.0pt]As the delicate strands of redish gold copper come streaming from the black horizon, the Sunrise CIEM cable truely characterizes what it's named after. _I hope you use this headphone cable from "Sunrise" to sunset._[/size]


  
*[size=14pt]Copper Two by CustomArt[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews%3A




Review by tomscy2000



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Symbiote SE Hybrid Silver-Copper Litz IEM Cable by Double Helix Cables[/size]*

 Price: Start at $269
 Socket Support: JH/UE Customs/Westone/Sennheiser IE8/ Shure SE435/Shure SE535/UE TF10/ UE900
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes


Spoiler: Length%20Options%3A




1 foot IEM cable with 3’ extension (+$35)
 
3 feet
4 feet
5 feet (+$25)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations




DHC Custom Black Aluminum 1/8” (Recommended)
iBasso Pelican/Toucan 6-pin balanced plug (+$15)
 
Neutrik right-angle mini plug
Oyaide gold right-angle plug (+$20)
Oyaide Rhodium straight mini (Compact & Case friendly) (+$25)
RSA SR71b/Protector connector
Valab Carbon Fiber/Rhodium/Copper mini plug (+$10)



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on DoubleHelixCables.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Extra%20Customization%20Types



Cable Type:

4-wire Round braid
4-wire Square braid (Recommended)
 Adapters: 

Adding 1 matching adapter (Same wire, basic DHC adapter) (+$85)
Adding 2 matching adapter (Same wire, basic DHC adapter) (+$170)






Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The Symbiote SE Hybrid is our newest and most compact IEM cable.  It features an all-new, custom litz wire and performance that will shock and surprise you, in an ultra-flexible, ultra-light package that demands to be seen. 
  
 The essence of the Symbiote SE Hybrid is our newest litz wire, the Peptide Hybrid.  It is a more compact, 26awg wire that we designed from the ground up. The strand size is the smallest featured in IEM cables for maximum flexibility and surface area, with one of the highest strand counts in a 26awg wire.  The polyethylene insulation has been redesigned for maximum optical clarity, silky smooth feel, and flexibility without microphonics.  Each strand is made of ultrapure OCC copper coated in a secondary layer of pure silver.  The silver-copper strand is then enameled with an invisible, razor-thin layer of enamel, preserving the integrity and beauty of the wire's surface forever.  Because this is a type 2 litz, the strands are arranged in bundles with a specific configuration designed to expose each strand equally to the center of the wire and the outside of the wire.  This keeps the wire's impedance more consistent, and the individually insulated strands function as one massive surface for the signal to travel upon.  Litz design as a whole makes skin effect and AC losses non-issues.  The wire is cryogenically treated by the manufacturer for enhanced strength and electrical performance.
  
 We have extensively tested this wire with a variety of equipment from home gear to portable.  Peptide Hybrid offers an incredibly intense listening experience without fatigue.  Treble detail and bass impact are heightened with this design and soundstage gains in all dimensions.  Its physical attributes are optimized for portable and IEM cables, but it is a remarkable pairing with full-size headphones such as the LCD3 and HD800.  It brings the best of both worlds together - copper and silver - emphasizing the strengths of each of these metals which complement each other's flaws and form a more perfect whole. 
  
 We offer the choice between a square braid and a round braid.  A square braid occupies the smallest volume, while a round braid has a very pleasing aesthetic.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Symbiote SE OCC Copper Litz IEM Cable by Double Helix Cables[/size]*

 Price: Start at $269
 Socket Support: JH/UE Customs/Westone/Sennheiser IE8/ Shure SE435/Shure SE535/UE TF10/ UE900
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes


Spoiler: Length%20Options%3A




1 foot IEM cable with 3’ extension (+$35)
1 foot (-$40)
2 feet (-$20)
3 feet
4 feet
5 feet (+$20)
6 feet (+$40)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations




DHC Custom Black Aluminum 1/8” (Recommended)
iBasso Pelican/Toucan 6-pin balanced plug (+$15)
Neutrik gold 3.5mm mini plug
Neutrik right-angle mini plug
Oyaide gold right-angle plug (+$20)
Oyaide Rhodium straight mini (Compact & Case friendly) (+$25)
RSA SR71b/Protector connector
Switchcraft black/gold right angle mini-mini (+$15)
TRRS balanced plug (HiFiMan HM801)
Valab Carbon Fiber/Rhodium/Copper mini plug



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on DoubleHelixCables.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Extra%20Customization%20Types



Wire Insulation Color:

Black & Clear combination
Classic Clear Peptide
Transparent-Black Peptide
 Cable Type:

4-wire Round braid
4-wire Square braid
2-wire Symbiote SE “Micro” (-$60)






Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



DHC's highest performing IEM cable has arrived.  The first (but certainly not the last) litz IEM cable in the audio world, the Symbiote SE represents the ultimate companion for any in-ear monitor and our flagship. 
  
 Features:
 DHC "Peptide" cryo type 2 OCC copper litz - one of our finest creations and our favorite stranded wire.  The base metal is ultrapure OCC copper as with our other wires, but with the performance and durability advantages of litz.  DHC's Litz wire is a construct of extremely fine strands - 105 to be exact - in a specific winding configuration.  Each strand is individually insulated for additional surface area, reduced AC losses, and decreased skin effect and other deleterious electrical phenomena.  Litz protects the metal with an invisible, ultra thin coat of enamel that makes oxidation impossible, so the strands will stay beautiful with a perfect surface into the foreseeable future.   This makes the Symbiote SE a worthy investment in durability and sound quality.  "Peptide" is insulated with inert, ultra clear polyethylene which keeps the construct in its intended configuration - only polymer based litz constructs will perform consistently.  Deep cryogenic treatment squeezes every ounce of performance out of the wire. 
  
 Not to be confused with a "litz" braiding pattern - which is simply slang for a round 4 strand braid - litz in the context of the Symbiote SE refers to a cable with individually enameled strand laid in a specific pattern to improve its electrical qualities.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Symbiote IEM Cable by Double Helix Cables[/size]*

 Price: Starting at $229
 Socket Support: JH/UE/Westone/Shure/Livewires/UE TF10
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes


Spoiler: Length%20Options%3A




3 feet (-$10)
1 foot IEM cable with 3’ extension (+$35)
4 feet
5 feet (+$15)
4 foot + add 3 foot DHC Nucleotide OCC copper extension cable (+$79)
6 feet (+$30)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A




4-pin mini XLR (for use with DHC adapters)
DHC custom black aluminum ¼” (recommended)
DHC custom black aluminum 1/8” (recommended)
iBasso Pelican/Toucan 6-pin balanced plug (+$25)
Neutrik 3-pin XLRs
Neutrik 4-pin XLR
Oyaide gold right-angle plug (+$20)
Oyaide rhodium straight mini (compact & case friendly) (+$25)
RSA SR71b/Protector connector (+$15)
Switchcraft right-angle miniplug (+$20)
TRRS balanced plug (HiFiMan HM801) (+$10)
Valab carbon fiber/rhodium/copper mini plug (+$12)
Valab tellurium copper/carbon fiber 3-pin XLRs (+$60)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe
Review by JSALPPA



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on doublehelixcables.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Design:
 Our JH/UE/Westone design has been produced and tested, and are a great success.  We are having them overmolded for permanent, high-quality earcup connectors similar to those of the stock cable, molded directly to the wires.  No memory wire required - we simply use a little bit of heat to permanently shape the cables so that they will stay wrapped around your ear.  Shure cables can be had in any length while the overmolded JH/UE/Westone cables can be had in a 4' length with an optional, matching 3' extension cable. The cables are made of our sleek and flexible "Nucleotide" cryo-treated OCC copper wire with much of the same customizability of our other popular headphone cables. 
  
 We have awesome Shure SE535 and SE435 IEM cables as well as Livewires (now known as Fidelity Customs) cables.  These are made with high-quality beryllium copper & teflon gold plated connectors which we attach by hand and reinforce thoroughly for maximum durability.  As these cables are assembled entirely by us we can customize anything from length to sleeving, while the overmolded UE/JH/Westone cables can only customize the termination.
  
 Specs:

Made of our uber-comfortable cryo-treated 24awg "Nucleotide" stranded OCC copper wire for super-clear, super-neutral sound.   Ultrapure copper + cryo treatment + continuous casting of the wire --> ultimate realism.
Beautiful round braiding pattern
Custom lengths now available for the new custom metal connector UE/JH/Westone cables.  Overmolded plugs are being phased out as they are less durable.  Also, any length for Shure SE535 or Livewires (email us for lengths beyond 6').  Also available as a 1' cable with a 3' extension, or a 4' cable with a package deal on a 3' extension. 
Soft, compact, and comfortable - you won't notice it's on
Tiny, clear silicone band as a cinch/choker (optional)
No bulky memory wire required - the cables are heat-shaped to permanently lock them in a shape that fits comfortably around your ears
Includes choice of various terminations - DHC black aluminum 1/4"or 1/8" plugs, Neutrik XLR, balanced portable connectors for RSA and iBasso. 
Shure SE535 and Livewires cables feature durable teflon & beryllium copper industrial-grade connectors, installed by us
JH, UE, and Westone IEM cables are made with a custom metal-body epoxy injected plug that will last a very long time...
Package deals on perfectly matching interconnect and other cables for use with your IEMs



  
*[size=14.0pt]Apollo by Effect Studio[/size]*

 Price:

UE ($124.90)
Shure ($134.90)
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Straight
Right angle






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews%3A




Review by Swimsonny



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on effectaudio.com
 Extra Notes:  Color options: Blue, Black, Yellow


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The Apollo brings High building quality, Significant sound performance and Coolest looking all in one. The most attractive point is you will fall in love with it at the first time you wear it. The bass, mids and treble are presenting in balance, however compare with Athena, the bass is significantly improved. Shure, UE universal and UE custom connectors available.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Athena V1.1 by Effect Studio[/size]*

 Price:

Quad Braid - $69.90
Six Braid - $89.90
Eight  Braid - $99.90
 Socket Support: UE custom and UE universal
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Straight
Right Angle






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe
Review by Swimsonny



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on effectaudio.com
 Extra Notes:  Color options: Gold, Orange


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Athena is made of advanced silver wire, design for treble enhancement. You also can easily find that the mids is also perfectly performing, in terms of sound resolution and quality feeling. For the bass, the Athena is not as deep as the Diabolo is, but after 50 more hours using you will feel it gradually. Most surprisingly, the cable is super thin and flexible, you may not feel any thing connect to your earbud when you using it. UE universal and UE custom connectors available.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Crystal by Effect Studio[/size]*

 Price: $34.90
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Straight
Right-Angle






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe
Review by Swimsonny



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on effectaudio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The Crystal has light and soft body, a good balance in full frequency,Very rich in mids; flexibility and speed are perfect in bass, this cable is Quad Braid By hand, the bass is enhanced significantly. UE universal and UE custom connectors available.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Pearl V2 by Effect Studio[/size]*

 Price: 

$59.90 UE
$69.90 Shure
 Socket Support: Ultimate Ears / Shure
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations




Straight
Right-Angle






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews%3A




Review by Swimsonny



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on effectaudio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Colour%20Options




Blue
Black
White






Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description



The Pearl has a smooth treble, Clear details and layering; Very rich in mids; flexibility and speed are perfect in bass. It is quad braided, there are three colors, blue, black and white for options. Shure, UE universal and UE custom connectors available.


  
*[size=14pt]Rhea by Effect Studio[/size]*

 Price: $180 USD
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews%3A




Review by Swimsonny



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Effect Audio storefront on ebay
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]RC-UE1 by FiiO[/size]*

 Price: $27.99
 Socket Support: UE TF10
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: Stock 3.5mm plug only


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by ClieOS



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on Amazon.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Finally A True Upgrade For The Ultimate Ears Crowd, Designed To Enhance Your Music Experience With Ultra Beautiful Sound. The FiiO RC-UE1 has been processed through low temperature annealing, so the wire looks thick and big - but it's soft, durable and has excellent tensile.

Designed By FiiO For The High-End Ultimate Ears Headphones Series
Vastly Improves The Sound Quality And Upgrades The Overall Experience
Created By Audiophiles, For Audiophiles - For The UE Following
RC-UE1 Comes With Extremely Resolving, Powerful Low Frequency
Wire Is Made By OYAIDE (Japan), Uses High-Purity OCC Material



  
*[size=14.0pt]Silver Ray by Chris_Himself (Headphone Lounge)[/size]*
*[size=14.0pt]Hybrid Ray by Chris_Himself (Headphone Lounge)[/size]*
*[size=14.0pt]Copper Ray by Chris_Himself (Headphone Lounge)[/size]*

 Price: Starting at $80
 Socket Support: JHA / Ultimate Ears / Westone / Etymotic / Shure IEM
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 4 feet standard, added length per request
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Neutrik Straight 3.5mm plug
Neutrik Right-Angled 3.5mm plug
DHC/ZXAC 3.5mm plug (+$6)
DHC/ZXAC 1/4'” plug (+$6)
ViaBlue T6 Plug (+$25)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Silver Ray:
 
        Review by average_joe
        Review by kenyee
 
Hybrid Ray:
Copper Ray:



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Order Page on HeadphoneLounge.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Our IEM cables are available in 3 flavours; silver, hybrid (silver and copper interlaced) and copper.
 The Silver Ray cable is stranded occ copper wire coated with high purity silver with teflon insulation.
 The Hybrid Ray cable uses both stranded silver plated occ copper wire with teflon insulation and stranded occ copper wire with teflon insulation.
 The Copper Ray uses stranded occ copper wire with teflon insulation.
 They will be fitted with custom handrolled connectors with 24k gold plated nickel alloy pins. Memory wire with a 2” flexible tube is used to form ear loops at the end. The cables are quadbraid to keep the cable secure and flexible. For this reason, we do not sheathe the cables as it adds weight and decreases flexibility. We will however sheathe it for you if requested. These IEM cables are will fit your JHA / Ultimate Ears / Westone / Etymotic / Shure IEM cables.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Magnus 1 by Heir Audio[/size]*

 Price: $149 Regular, $110 CIEM Heir Audio Customer Discount
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Unsure
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: 3.5mm straight plug


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by Kunlun



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The Magnus 1 cable is specially designed and manufactured as an up-grade over the standard cable. As always, quality is the core value of Magnus 1 with the following features:

More silver content compared to the standard CIEM cables
Braided Kevlar placed within the cable, adding more strength and durability while the standard cable utilizes nylon.
Neurtrik 3.5 mm gold plated TRS jack, adding durability and confidence.



  
*[size=14.0pt]UE Cable by Jaben[/size]*


 Price: $96.00
 Socket Support: Made for UE models: TF10, SF5Pro, SF5EB...
 Recessed Socket Support: N/A
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: 3.5mm straight plug
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on Jaben.net
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Colour%20Options




Blue
Colourful Life
Dolphin
Green
Rainbow
Silver Shadow



 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Silver Dragon V1 by Moon Audio[/size]*

 Price: $185
 Socket Support: JHA, Westone, Ultimate Ears, LiveWire (+$10)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”, 64” (+$15), 80” (+$30)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Right-Angle Mini Plug (Premolded)
Oyaide Straight (+$10)
Oyaide Right Angled 1/8” Mini Plug (+$10)
RSA/ALO Male Connector (+$10)
Mini 4pin Male XLR for adapter systems (+$10)
HiFiMan TRRS mini plug (+$10)
iBasso Male hirose connector (+$20)
Dual 3-pin male XLR’s (+$25)
Dual 3-pin female XLR’s (+$25)
Furutech Rhodium Plated XLR’s (+$125)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on Moon-Audio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Examples of the IEM's this cable can be used with are: the JH Audio Custom molded JH16 & JH13 in ear monitors, LiveWires Custom molded in ear monitors, Unique Melody Miracles, 1964 Ears, Ultimate Ears UE18 Pro and UE11 Pro and Westone Elite Series ES3X just to name a few. Coming Soon Shure SE535 and SE425.
 The Silver Dragon IEM is a coaxial design using a 99.99998% UP-OCC Stranded Silver 26AWG center conductor for the positive leg. The center conductor uses the same Kevlar reinforcing as the other Dragon cables. The center conductor is wrapped concentrically by a 99.99998% UP-OCC silver plated single crystallized UP-OCC pure copper stranded 26AWG gauge conductor with 7N purity 99.99998%. Now that is a mouth full
 The left and right signal cables run parallel to each other resulting in a very low inductance. Both signal jackets are polyethylene and the cable is extremely flexible yet very resilient and resistant to flex failure.
 A variety of connection options are available for your downstream connection such as the mini plug, RCA, XLR and many others.
 We custom build these in house to your connection specification. The cable can be used in either a single ended or balanced design. The wire is soldered to a connector using high quality Cardas silver solder.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Silver Dragon JH3A IEM Cable by Moon Audio[/size]*

 Price: $399.00
 Socket Support: JH16
 Recessed Socket Support: Meant only for the JH16’s
 Length Options: 48” only
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: JH-3A connection
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on Moon-Audio.com
 Extra Notes:


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Like the Moon Audio Silver Dragon V1 IEM cable, the new version for the JH Audio JH-3A Amp is a coaxial design using a 99.99998% UP-OCC Stranded Silver 26AWG center conductor for the positive leg.
 With this custom set up, there are 4 cables instead of 2.  The JH-3A breaks the signal path into a separate 3 way crossover pattern.  Each frequency range has it's own internal amplifier in the JH3A; therefore, 6 channels of conductors are required for this cable.
 The center conductor uses the same Kevlar reinforcing as the other Moon Audio Dragon cables. The center conductor is wrapped concentrically by a 99.99998% UP-OCC silver plated single crystallized UP-OCC pure copper stranded 26AWG gauge conductor with 7N purity 99.99998%.  Now that is a mouth full
 The 3 left and 3 right signal cables run parallel to each other resulting in a very low inductance. Both signal jackets are polyethylene and the cable is extremely flexible yet very resilient and resistant to flex failure.
 This cable will only come in a 48" length and with the stock 8 pin Mini XLR required of the JH-3A amplifier.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Lune MKIII by Null Audio Studio[/size]*

 Price: $149 SGD
 Socket Support: UE TF10/Shure/Senn IE8/AT CK100/Livewire/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




ViaBlue (Straight)
Neutrik (Right-Angle)



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on null-audio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The Lune utilizes specially made silver wires with clear Teflon sleeving as high performance conductors, braided to reduce low range and interference noises. It minimizes transmission phase shifts and distortions while providing immense clarification over the sound realm with better depth, width, image focus and finer low range resolution. The new Lune MKII is lighter, softer than the Shure stock cable, terminated with high quality Viablue audio connectors. It is insulated with thermo and chemical resistant Nylon material. This is a very sharp looking cable.
  Upper part of the cable (above Y-splitter and around ear) is protected by black silicone fiberglass sleeving, which is very soft and durable. It will provide much less microphonics effects than stock and more comfortable for long period wearing.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Arete by Null Audio Studio[/size]*

 Price: $99.79 SGD
 Socket Support: UE TF10
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




ViaBlue (Straight)
Neutrik (Right-Angle)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on null-audio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The Arete series cable is made of premium grade multi-stranded OFC material conductor. Combined with ultra-flexible insulation material, Arete series cable offers the most flexible and softest earphone cable solution on market. The cable itself is quad braided to reduce low range distortion and interference for max performance and offers dynamic and euphonic sound presentation.
  
 This cable carries absolutely no memory effect nor microphonics issue. If you are looking for cable for extreme comfort and mobile/outdoor usage, this is the best solution for you!


  
*[size=14.0pt]Exo by plusSound[/size]*

 Price: $74.99
 Socket Support: JHA/UM/Westone/UE TF10/UE SF5/Shure
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”, +$10 per additional feet (up to 10 feet)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




ViaBlue T6s Small
ViaBlue T6s Standard
ViaBlue T6s ¼”
Oyaide Gold-plated Right-Angle 3.5mm plug (+$15)
Oyaide Gold-plated Straight 3.5mm plug (+$15)
Oyaide Rhodium-plated Right-Angle 3.5mm plug (+$20)
Oyaide Rhodium-plated Straight 3.5mm plug (+$20)



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on etsy.com
 Extra Notes:  +$3 for Ear Guides and Wire Upgrades (Listed below)


Spoiler: Wire%20Upgrades%3A




7N Stranded Copper custom wires (+$10)
6N Solid Core Silver Plated copper wires (+$15)
7N Stranded Silver Plated Copper custom wires (+$25)
6N Solid Core Gold Plated Copper wires (+$30)
7N Solid Core Silver wires (+$50)
7N Stranded Silver + 1% Gold custom wires (+$75)






Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



About this cable:
 Length is approximately 4 feet long.
 Consists of 99.99999% pure UP-OCC solid core copper wires.
 Wires are braided to provide better quality sound while reducing low range and interference noises.
 Wires covered with flexible, durable, and transparent natural insulation.
 L/R covered in 'Noise Reduction' sleevings for durability and adjustability.
 Constructed with Mundorf Silver/Gold Solder.


  
*[size=14.0pt]Echo by plusSound[/size]*

 Price: $99.99
 Socket Support: JHA/UM/Westone/UE TF10/UE SF5/Shure
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”, +$10 per additional feet (up to 10 feet)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




ViaBlue T6s Small
ViaBlue T6s Standard
ViaBlue T6s ¼”
Oyaide Gold-plated Right-Angle 3.5mm plug (+$15)
Oyaide Gold-plated Straight 3.5mm plug (+$15)
Oyaide Rhodium-plated Right-Angle 3.5mm plug (+$20)
Oyaide Rhodium-plated Straight 3.5mm plug (+$20)



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on etsy.com
 Extra Notes:  +$3 for Ear Guides and Wire Upgrades (Listed below)


Spoiler: Wire%20Upgrades%3A




7N Stranded Copper custom wires (+$10)
6N Solid Core Silver Plated copper wires (+$15)
7N Stranded Silver Plated Copper custom wires (+$25)
6N Solid Core Gold Plated Copper wires (+$30)
7N Solid Core Silver wires (+$50)
7N Stranded Silver + 1% Gold custom wires (+$75)






Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



About this cable:
 Length is approximately 4 feet long.
 Consists of 99.99999% pure UP-OCC solid core copper wires.
 Wires are braided to provide better quality sound while reducing low range and interference noises.
 Wires covered with flexible, durable, and transparent natural insulation.
 L/R covered in 'Noise Reduction' sleevings for durability and adjustability.
 Constructed with Mundorf Silver/Gold Solder.


  
*[size=14.0pt]8-Wire Hybrid by Toxic Cables[/size]*

 Price: $402
 Socket Support: JH/UE/UE TF10/Westone/UM
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by Staal



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: Thank you lightningfarron for the image
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Silver Poison by Toxic Cables[/size]*

 Price: $220
 Socket Support: JH/UE/UE TF10/Westone/UM
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by Kunlun
Review by longbowbbs



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]SPC Viper by Toxic Cables[/size]*

 Price: $155
 Socket Support: JH/UE/UE TF10/Westone/UM
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by SpudHarris



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Scorpion by Toxic Cables[/size]*

 Price: $146.50
 Socket Support: JH/UE/UE TF10/Westone/UM
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by Staal



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14pt]Silver Widow by Toxic Cables[/size]*

 Price: £210
 Socket Support: JH/UE/UE TF10/Westone/UM
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]Anthrax by Toxic Cables[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14pt]Piccolino IEM Cable by Toxic Cables[/size]*

 Price: £275 (Approximately $420)
 Socket Support: JH/UE/UE TF10/Westone/UM
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48"
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14.0pt]JH Audio 3A IEM Replacement Cable by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $560
 Socket Support: JH 16 support only
 Recessed Socket Support: N/A
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: No options besides stock
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on whiplashaudio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description



Twag v2 IEM Replacement Cable that is used for the amazing 3A!!!!


  
*[size=14.0pt]TWag v3 and TWcu v3 Hybrid IEM replacement cable by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $550
 Socket Support: JHA/UE/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes


Spoiler: Length%20Options%3A




48”
64” (+$75)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Protector/SR71b
Viablue 3.5mm
iBasso
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$15)
Oyaide Right Angle (+$15)
¼” Furutech (+$15)
XLR Carbon Fiber (+$40)
XLR Furutech Rhodium (+$275)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on WhiplashAudio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Combining the transparent details of TWag v3, than add the warm extended lows of TWcu v3, the result is the all new HYBRID design. Add this cable to your favorite IEM earphone that accepts replacement cables and you have one perfect sounding earphone that has all of the characteristics advantages that one could ever ask for. This new configuration is 8 conductor and the color combination is stunning..........


  
*[size=14.0pt]TWag v2 Gold non OM by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $350 (Introductory price $300)
 Socket Support: JHA/UE/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes


Spoiler: Length%20Options%3A




48”
80” (+$100)
64” (+$60)
18” (-$60)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




TRRS Balanced
ViaBlue Straight 3.5mm
ViaBlue mini 3.5mm
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$15)
Oyaide Right Angle 3.5mm (+$15)
XLR Carbon Fiber (+$40)
XLR Furutech (+$80)
XLR Furutech Rhodium ($260)
¼” Carbon Fiber (+$15)
¼” Furutech (+$20)
Protector/SR71b balanced
6-pin iBasso (+$15)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by Rainman26



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on WhiplashAudio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The custom TWag v2 GOLD IEM replacement cable is design to be a cable that is FULLY customizable which includes length and connectors. It contains the memory wire. This product does not have the over mold (OM) process. The sound is very similar to the TWag v2 OM cable, however this cable contains 99% silver and 1% GOLD!!!
  
 There are other cables out there with an alloy that has 1% gold added, BUT no cable out there has 1% gold added to the AMAZING TWag v2 specifications.
  
 The TWag v2 wire has a very high strand count making this one of the most flexible cables out there. The results is a rich detailed sound with a very wide soundstage. Highs are liquid. mids are well focused with texture and lows are expanded. When we add 1% gold to this mix, the sound is transformed into the same sound with a touch of attitude. Bass becomes even more aggressive. The added warmth takes on a new sound that is not only detail with added warmth, but is more transparent!!!


  
*[size=14.0pt]TWag v3 non OM Replacement Cable by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $325
 Socket Support: JHA/UE/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes


Spoiler: Length%20Options




48”
64” (+$50)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




TRRS Balanced
ViaBlue Straight 3.5mm
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$15)
Oyaide Right Angle 3.5mm (+$15)
XLR Carbon Fiber (+$40)
XLR Furutech (+$80)
XLR Furutech Rhodium ($260)
¼” Carbon Fiber (+$15)
¼” Furutech (+$20)
Protector/SR71b balanced
6-pin iBasso (+$15)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on WhiplashAudio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



The latest design from Whiplash Audio. Twag v3 OCC silver now adds 55% more metal making it a true 24.5awg wire. 2 years in the making with the goal to improve the total audio experience. Building off the popular TWag v2, we tested many prototypes until the results can truly be said that we achieved a new version; version 3. There is no wire that is like this. Taking all of the successes of v2, we created even more transparency, depth from front to back. Even MORE DETAILED!!! This also includes allowing the listener to be connected to its music. To create an emotion that no other wire can produce. Highs sing and just keep traveling forever. Mids are focused, rich and steal from the highs and lows. BASS in silver, what? YES. Deep controlled and well uniformed bass. When all of this is acting in concert, this allows the notes to take on texture. Now its easy to define what you are listening to.


  
*[size=14pt]Reference TWag v2 AND TWcu 26 Hybrid by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $475
 Socket Support: JHA/UE/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”, 64” (+$75)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Protector/SR71b
Viablue 3.5mm
iBasso
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$30)
Oyaide Right Angle (+$30)






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by Staal



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on whiplashaudio.com
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Combining the transparent detailed TWag v2, than add the warm extended lows of TWcu 26. The result is the all new HYBRID design. Add this cable to your favorite IEM earphone that accepts replacement cables and you have one perfect sounding headphone that has all of the characteristics advantages that one could ever ask for. This new configuration is 8 conductor and the color combination is stunning..........


  
*[size=14pt]Twag v2 OM by Whiplash Audio [/size]*

 Price: $325
 Socket Support: JHA/UE/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes


Spoiler: Length%20Options




48”
64” (+$50)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




ViaBlue Straight 3.5mm
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$30)
Oyaide Right Angle 3.5mm (+$30)
CryoParts Custom Cryo XLR (+$30)
Furutech XLR (+$80)
CryoParts Custom Carbon ¼” (+$30)
Switchcraft Right Angle 3.5mm (+$15)
Protector Balanced
6-pin iBasso (+$15)
TRRS Balanced






Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on whiplashaudio.com
 Extra Notes:  This cable has two options for Wire type.


Spoiler: Wire%20Types%3A




Eclipse (Black Transparent)
Luminous (Clear/White)






Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description



Elite JHA, UE, Westone IEM OM replacement cable. Select your favorite and length below, and we'll make the cable specific to your needs.


  
*[size=14pt]Twag v2 Eclipse by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $275
 Socket Support: JHA/UE/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: No


Spoiler: Length%20Options




48”
64” (+$50)



 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




TRRS Balanced
ViaBlue Straight 3.5mm
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$30)
Oyaide Right Angle 3.5mm (+$30)
CryoParts Custom Cryo’d XLRs (+$30)
Furutech XLR (+$80)
CryoParts Custom Carbon 1/4” (+$30)
Switchcraft Right Angle 3.5mm (+$15)
Protector Balanced
6-pin iBasso (+$15)



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on whiplashaudio.com
 Extra Notes:  This cable has options for picking the wire type. The options are listed below:


Spoiler: Wire%20Types%3A




TWag v2 Eclipse (Black Translucent)
TWag v2 Luminous (Clear)
TWSpc (-$26)
TWCu (-$50)



 Manufacturer Product Description:
  
*[size=14pt]Sennheiser IE8 Replacement Cable by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $250
 Socket Support: Sennheiser IE8
 Recessed Socket Support: N/A
 Length Options: 48”, 64” (+$25)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




ViaBlue Straight 3.5mm
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$30)
Oyaide Right-Angle 3.5mm (+$30)
CryoParts Custom Cryo XLR (+$30)
Furutech XLR (+$80)
CryoParts Custom Carbon ¼” (+$30)
Switchcraft Right-Angle 3.5mm (+$15)
Protector Balanced
6-pin iBasso (+$15)
TRRS Balanced



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on whiplashaudio.com
 Extra Notes:  This cable has options for picking the wire type. The options are listed below:


Spoiler: Wire%20Types%3A




TWag v2 Eclipse (black translucent)
TWag v2 Luminous (clear)
TWSpc (-$26)
TWCu (-$50)






Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Elite Sennheiser IE8 Replacement Cable
 Select your favorite wire, connectors and length below, and we'll make the cable specific to your needs.


  
*[size=14pt]Twcu 26 OM by Whiplash Audio[/size]*

 Price: $199
 Socket Support: JHA/UE/Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 48”
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




6-pin iBasso (+$15)
CryoParts Custom Cryo 3-pin XLR (+$30)
CryoParts Custom Cryo 4-pin XLR (+$40)
Neutrik 4-pin Balance (+$15)
Oyaide Right-Angle 3.5mm (+$30)
Oyaide Straight 3.5mm (+$30)
Protector/SR71b Balanced
Switchcraft 3.5mm
Switchcraft Right-Angle 3.5mm
TRRS Balanced
Viablue Small 3.5mm
Viablue Straight 3.5mm



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on whiplashaudio.com
 Extra Notes:  if you need a different length or a custom request, please contact them at LINK


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Elite JHA, UE, Westone, OTHERS IEM OM replacement cable. Select your favorite connector and length below, and we'll make the cable specific to your needs.


  
 [size=16.0pt]Discontinued or Currently Unavailable Cables:[/size]


Spoiler: Crystal%20IEM%20Cable%20by%20Crystal%20Piccolino



*[size=14pt]Crystal IEM Cable by Crystal Piccolino[/size]*

 Price: $1,338
 Socket Support: JH, Ultimate Ears, Westone
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations: 3.5mm straight plug


Spoiler: Links%20to%20Reviews




Review by average_joe



 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on Jaben.net
 Extra Notes: 


Spoiler: Manufacturer%20Product%20Description%3A



Crystal uses a unique silver and gold combination which helps deliver better sound and signals.
  
 The very pure silver Crystal uses has a crystal structure. That means by solidification of the metal, you get round-shaped crystal boundaries touching each other, buy having "bad places" where they don't touch.
  
 These bad gaps are filled/injected with gold, which is the only metal that can be used for this.
  
 It makes the way of the electric signal smooth and in time again.








Spoiler: IEM%20Custom%20OCC%20Large%20by%20ALO%20Audio



*[size=14pt]IEM Custom OCC Large by ALO Audio[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Fortis%20by%20AmpCity



*[size=14pt]Fortis by AmpCity[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No


Spoiler: Length%20Options




50"
64" (+£20)



 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:

Review by Kunlun
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Supreme%20Rose%20by%20Beat%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Supreme Rose by Beat Audio[/size]*
 Price: $99
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:

Review by average_joe
Review by project86
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: iPhone%20Specialist%20by%20Beat%20Audio



*[size=14pt]iPhone Specialist by Beat Audio[/size]*
 Price: $249
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Hera%20MKII%20by%20Beat%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Hera MKII by Beat Audio[/size]*
 Price: $249
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: ES8%20by%20Jaben



*[size=14pt]ES8 by Jaben[/size]*
 Price: $48
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:

Review by average_joe
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Lune%20by%20Null%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Lune by Null Audio[/size]* 
 Price: $149 SGD
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:

Review by average_joe
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on null-audio.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Athena%20UE%20by%20Sun%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Athena UE by Sun Audio[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support: Ultimate Ears
 Recessed Socket Support: No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Marine%20Heart%20UE%20by%20Sun%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Marine Heart UE by Sun Audio[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Crystal%20Love%20Shure%20by%20Sun%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Crystal Love Shure by Sun Audio[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Furutech%20IE8%20by%20Sun%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Furutech IE8 by Sun Audio[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: OCC%20UE%20by%20Sun%20Audio



*[size=14pt]OCC UE by Sun Audio[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Furutech%20Shure%20by%20Sun%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Furutech Shure by Sun Audio[/size]*
 Price:
 Socket Support:
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes/No
 Length Options:
 Microphone? Yes/No
 Possible Terminations:
 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase:
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description: 





Spoiler: Silver%20Sonic%20MKIII%20by%20Beat%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Silver Sonic MKIII by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $199 (Currently $179)
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/ATH CK100PRO/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Carbon Fibre gold plated 3.5mm jack
Beat Audio 3.5mm (gold)
Right-Angled Neutrik



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes:  Warranty period is 6 months, questions can be directed to stephenguo@live.com
 Manufacturer Product Description:





Spoiler: Sapphire%20Pro%20by%20Beat%20Audio



*[size=14pt]Sapphire Pro by Beat Audio[/size]*

 Price: $149
 Socket Support: UM/UE/UE TF10/JHA/Sennheiser IE8/Sony EX1000/Shure SE535/ATH CK100PRO/Other (Contact them)
 Recessed Socket Support: Yes
 Length Options: 1.2 meters (contact for more options)
 Microphone? No


Spoiler: Possible%20Terminations%3A%20




Carbon Fibre gold plated 3.5mm jack
Beat Audio 3.5mm (gold)
Right-Angled Neutrik



 Links to Reviews:
 Where to Buy/How to Purchase: Product Page on custom-iem.com
 Extra Notes: 
 Manufacturer Product Description:


----------



## 7nationarmy

Woah this is a really good thread! Thanks for the effort in putting all these together. Sure many will benefit from this


----------



## Chris_Himself

Awesome list. It's an honor to be included up there with the big boys.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Great list, thanks for taking the time to put everything together and including my cables.
  
 To celebrate Toxic Cables first year anniversary, next month, and to also celebrate becoming one of only two authorised dealers for, Piccolino by Crystal Cable. We will be offering 48" Piccolino IEM cables, available for most IEM's that accept a removable cable, for only xxxxxxx.
  
 All cables come as standard with 3.5mm Oyaide jacks (other terminations available).


----------



## kenman345

Thanks for letting us all know. Also, thanks for being a SPONSOR, not just a MOT. This doesn't change the rules for those that are MOT's.
   
  I'm excited to hear about how the cables perform. I was interesting in Piccolino wire myself a while back but I need recessed socket support. Guess I might have another option now. Congrats on the 1 Year Anniversary
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Great list, thanks for taking the time to put everything together and including my cables.
> 
> To celebrate Toxic Cables first year anniversary, next month, and to also celebrate becoming one of only two authorised dealers for, Piccolino by Crystal Cable. We will be offering 48" Piccolino IEM cables, available for most IEM's that accept a removable cable, for only £275 each, that's only $420.
> 
> All cables come as standard with 3.5mm Oyaide jacks.


----------



## fuzzyash

great list kenman!
   
  is there a reason why MOT cant post here if they're not advertising?


----------



## kenman345

Sponsors pay good money to be able to advertise their business here. MOT's don't pay a cent. It's unfortunate, but it's the truth and it actually works out for the best. Without such rules this place wouldn't be nearly as well kept up with. So in keeping with it being fair for those that pay, the people that are not sponsors I labelled as Members of Trade so people know their bias and then that's about all they can say about their goods. Before Toxic Cables was a sponsor he couldn't even post pictures of his cables in his picture of his personal portable rig. 
  Quote: 





fuzzyash said:


> great list kenman!
> 
> is there a reason why MOT cant post here if they're not advertising?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Before Toxic Cables was a sponsor he couldn't even post pictures of his cables in his picture of his personal portable rig.


 
  I remember that, i had to remove all the cables from my portable rig, before i could post a picture of it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  I thought i would post regarding the Piccolino as you did not have the details for that cable yet, and was not listed.
   
  Plus, it's a great deal for Piccolino.


----------



## elnero

Something I'd like to know about each of the cables is whether they have memory wire or not or whether it's an option to have or not have it. I don't know if that would be possible to track down for the list though?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





elnero said:


> Something I'd like to know about each of the cables is whether they have memory wire or not or whether it's an option to have or not have it. I don't know if that would be possible to track down for the list though?


 
   
  That actually was supposed to be in there. I forgot about that entirely when I was making it. It's a bit hard to do, but not impossible. Most cables come as they are, no options for memory wire or no memory wire. Some like Toxic Cables and Chris_Himself cables are custom made per order, so you can probably ask about that option. I'll add it to the list of things to add. Hopefully it doesnt take too long


----------



## Vlooienuker

Whats the best cable for the Aurisonics ASG 1.2 at a reasonably good price?


----------



## kenman345

Thats a very subjective thing. Main thing is you need something with recessed socket support
  Quote: 





vlooienuker said:


> Whats the best cable for the Aurisonics ASG 1.2 at a reasonably good price?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Some like Toxic Cables and Chris_Himself cables are custom made per order, so you can probably ask about that option. I'll add it to the list of things to add. Hopefully it doesnt take too long


 
  All of my CIEM cables, other then Piccolino, come with overmoulded connector, so the connectors are pre made in batches, other cables i do make per order, but unfortunately i do not offer memory wire option on any of my cables.
   
  My CIEM cables, come pre shaped to go around the ear (can request to not have this done) without the need for memory wire, this can also be done to other IEM cables on request.


----------



## cogsand gears

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Great list, thanks for taking the time to put everything together and including my cables.
> 
> To celebrate Toxic Cables first year anniversary, next month, and to also celebrate becoming one of only two authorised dealers for, Piccolino by Crystal Cable. We will be offering 48" Piccolino IEM cables, available for most IEM's that accept a removable cable, for only £275 each, that's only $420.
> 
> All cables come as standard with 3.5mm Oyaide jacks (other terminations available).


 
   
  Happy anniversary Frank!
   
  Thats a really good price on the piccolino cables.


----------



## elnero

Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> All of my CIEM cables, other then Piccolino, come with overmoulded connector, so the connectors are pre made in batches, other cables i do make per order, but unfortunately i do not offer memory wire option on any of my cables.
> 
> My CIEM cables, come pre shaped to go around the ear (can request to not have this done) without the need for memory wire, this can also be done to other IEM cables on request.


 
   
  Interesting, I actually really dislike memory wires so I'll have to look further into yours. I've had my eye out for something done like the Westone 4 cable which ergonomically did a very good job for me but of course cost is a big factor as well.


----------



## elnero

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> That actually was supposed to be in there. I forgot about that entirely when I was making it. It's a bit hard to do, but not impossible. Most cables come as they are, no options for memory wire or no memory wire. Some like Toxic Cables and Chris_Himself cables are custom made per order, so you can probably ask about that option. I'll add it to the list of things to add. Hopefully it doesnt take too long


 

 That would be excellent if it's possible.
   
  I just wanted to add, this is a great to have such a comprehensive list of cable options. Thanks for taking the time to gather all the information and put it together here for everyone at Head-Fi, I'm sure it will prove to be very useful to many users.


----------



## kenman345

This list has been around for a while, but never in this form. It took a good many hours to make. I hope people enjoy it
  Quote: 





elnero said:


> That would be excellent if it's possible.
> 
> I just wanted to add, this is a great to have such a comprehensive list of cable options. Thanks for taking the time to gather all the information and put it together here for everyone at Head-Fi, I'm sure it will prove to be very useful to many users.


----------



## PLUSSOUND

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> This list has been around for a while, but never in this form. It took a good many hours to make. I hope people enjoy it


 
  It definitely shows. Fantastic work!


----------



## Vlooienuker

Anyone knows if the westone epic replacement cables fit on the ASG 1.2?


----------



## kenman345

It does. Stock cables are overmolded and usually fit each other. The Westone cable is actually from the same manufacturer as the stock cable on the ASG-1.2. It's essentially buying the same exact cable. But I think Westone makes one with a mic on it, which could interest a few people if I am correct about that.
  Quote: 





vlooienuker said:


> Anyone knows if the westone epic replacement cables fit on the ASG 1.2?


----------



## RingingEars

Great list Kenman.
  You know up until a couple days ago I didn't give a rat's ass about custom cables. My stock(westone style) that came with my 1964s was good enough for me.
  Then I started to look at my newly "built" rig(ipod classic/iBasso D-zero) with the Fiio LOD and thought.. Man I want a dressier LOD cable. Not that there is anything wrong with the L9 I just wanted something nicer looking. So I jump on that auction site and bought one from one of the Chinese vendors.
  I love the way it looks. Then I started to think that my stock CIEM cable looked out of place and that led me to this(and another) thread.
  I'm getting one of the BTG Sunrise cables.
  You know. It's funny where this hobby takes you.


----------



## kenman345

Yes, it definitely is funny where this hobby takes you. I Honestly have yet to find a CIEM cable for my AS-2's that makes me wanna change from my stock cable. I am too reluctant to give up anything anymore to make my rig sound better. I already have a great setup and portability takes priority in my situation. I am looking for a cable that will be able to be coiled into the same amount of space as my stock cable (and also just as flexible). That'd make me very happy. I am still searching though, I havent even come close to trying most of the cables, just have read every review I have in the list. Closest I found was the Symbiote SE Litz "Micro" that the only reason I don't own it now is the lack of Memory wire made the fit extremely uncomfortable for me. It's a beautiful cable though. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a small cable that is sexy and sounds wonderful.
  Quote: 





ringingears said:


> Great list Kenman.
> You know up until a couple days ago I didn't give a rat's ass about custom cables. My stock(westone style) that came with my 1964s was good enough for me.
> Then I started to look at my newly "built" rig(ipod classic/iBasso D-zero) with the Fiio LOD and thought.. Man I want a dressier LOD cable. Not that there is anything wrong with the L9 I just wanted something nicer looking. So I jump on that auction site and bought one from one of the Chinese vendors.
> I love the way it looks. Then I started to think that my stock CIEM cable looked out of place and that led me to this(and another) thread.
> ...


----------



## elnero

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Yes, it definitely is funny where this hobby takes you. I Honestly have yet to find a CIEM cable for my AS-2's that makes me wanna change from my stock cable. I am too reluctant to give up anything anymore to make my rig sound better. I already have a great setup and portability takes priority in my situation. I am looking for a cable that will be able to be coiled into the same amount of space as my stock cable (and also just as flexible). That'd make me very happy. I am still searching though, I havent even come close to trying most of the cables, just have read every review I have in the list. Closest I found was the Symbiote SE Litz "Micro" that the only reason I don't own it now is the lack of Memory wire made the fit extremely uncomfortable for me. It's a beautiful cable though. I highly recommend it to anyone looking for a small cable that is sexy and sounds wonderful.


 
   
  In what way did the lack of memory wire make the fit extremely uncomfortable? I ask because I've found most memory wires to be fairly awkward to use plus they usually rub against my glasses making more noise than cables without the memory wire but I haven't used many IEM's that don't have a memory wire so my experience is fairly limited.


----------



## scootermafia

Memory wire is one of those love it or hate it things.  Some people can't live with it, some people can't live without it.


----------



## kenman345

For me, it was extreme pain in my ears as the lack of memory wire meant a constant tugging of my CIEM's into my ear. I think it's called the fossa (the top part of the ear) that was receiving tons of pressure. When I took off my CIEM's after 20 minutes my ears were red in that area and hurt for longer than I had the cable on. I don't think my experience is a common one. It's something I try to avoid sharing because everyone will have a different experience and as with any option for most cables, it's a matter of preference and the best way to know if it's for you or not is to give it a try. My experience happened with two different cables that lacked memory wire, so I stay away from cables that do not have memory wire. I do appreciate the people that allowed me to try their cables though, so that I could know for myself. 
   
  Quote:


elnero said:


> In what way did the lack of memory wire make the fit extremely uncomfortable? I ask because I've found most memory wires to be fairly awkward to use plus they usually rub against my glasses making more noise than cables without the memory wire but I haven't used many IEM's that don't have a memory wire so my experience is fairly limited.


----------



## elnero

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> For me, it was extreme pain in my ears as the lack of memory wire meant a constant tugging of my CIEM's into my ear. I think it's called the fossa (the top part of the ear) that was receiving tons of pressure. When I took off my CIEM's after 20 minutes my ears were red in that area and hurt for longer than I had the cable on. I don't think my experience is a common one. It's something I try to avoid sharing because everyone will have a different experience and as with any option for most cables, it's a matter of preference and the best way to know if it's for you or not is to give it a try. My experience happened with two different cables that lacked memory wire, so I stay away from cables that do not have memory wire. I do appreciate the people that allowed me to try their cables though, so that I could know for myself.


 
   
  Thanks for sharing. Based off how well I got along with the Westone 4's with their lack of memory wire I special ordered an aftermarket cable without one but I've been second guessing the decision. Hopefully it will be what I'm looking, if not it will be back to the drawing board. Did you talk to the manufacturer of the Symbiote SE Litz "Micro" to see if they could add memory wire?


----------



## kenman345

Double Helix Cables is only available without memory wire. No options from that manufacturer for anything else. The owner has a vendetta against memory wire. Otherwise I would own the Litz Micro right now.
  Quote: 





elnero said:


> Thanks for sharing. Based off how well I got along with the Westone 4's with their lack of memory wire I special ordered an aftermarket cable without one but I've been second guessing the decision. Hopefully it will be what I'm looking, if not it will be back to the drawing board. Did you talk to the manufacturer of the Symbiote SE Litz "Micro" to see if they could add memory wire?


----------



## Rp4k

anyone know anybody that has a Custom cable.  that supports volume control Rocker and Mic.  for  HTC/LG/Samsung Devices.  maybe with a UE-10 (TF10) Connection


----------



## kenman345

As far as I am aware, their are currently none that offer this. But their used to be one or two cables that did. You may have trouble finding them now though. Beat Audio used to make one, I would try contacting them about getting a microphone and buttons added to a cable of theirs. I think that would be your best shot
  Quote: 





rp4k said:


> anyone know anybody that has a Custom cable.  that supports volume control Rocker and Mic.  for  HTC/LG/Samsung Devices.  maybe with a UE-10 (TF10) Connection


----------



## Rp4k

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> As far as I am aware, their are currently none that offer this. But their used to be one or two cables that did. You may have trouble finding them now though. Beat Audio used to make one, I would try contacting them about getting a microphone and buttons added to a cable of theirs. I think that would be your best shot


 
  I found some one...
   
   
  Black is HTC/LG/Samsung   
  white is  iphone
   
  connector is se535


----------



## JonnyIce

I am happy to have stumbled across this thread!  I haven't been on these boards in a while (mainly to save money lol), but I have Unique Melody upgraded SE530s and I'm starting to get some audio drop-offs...My ears seem to put a lot of stress on the wires as I broke through original SEs, SE310s and SE530s haha. Any suggestions? Currently using the "stock" UM ones.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## RingingEars

Quote: 





jonnyice said:


> I am happy to have stumbled across this thread!  I haven't been on these boards in a while (mainly to save money lol), but I have Unique Melody upgraded SE530s and I'm starting to get some audio drop-offs...My ears seem to put a lot of stress on the wires as I broke through original SEs, SE310s and SE530s haha. Any suggestions? Currently using the "stock" UM ones.
> 
> Thanks!


 
  You should look into BTG Audio.
  I just received my sunrise CIEM cable a couple house ago and I'm loving it.
  I've never been a believer in cables and only bought the sunrise due to Brians excellent price and no BS policy(and the cable looks fraking amazing), but these cables bring excellent clarity to my 1964-Ds.
  I'm not good with explaing sound. The only way I can describe it is like they can breathe like there's more air around the instruments. Just an awesome cable....


----------



## JonnyIce

Thanks for recco...I'll take a look!


----------



## kenman345

I would have to agree. I havent seen or used BG cables yet, but I have had the opportunity to email with him and he's a great guy. While compiling this list I have read most every review posted and it seems that everyone speaks highly of his customer service and solid priced/solid value cables. 
  Quote: 





ringingears said:


> You should look into BTG Audio.
> I just received my sunrise CIEM cable a couple house ago and I'm loving it.
> I've never been a believer in cables and only bought the sunrise due to Brians excellent price and no BS policy(and the cable looks fraking amazing), but these cables bring excellent clarity to my 1964-Ds.
> I'm not good with explaing sound. The only way I can describe it is like they can breathe like there's more air around the instruments. Just an awesome cable....


----------



## JonnyIce

Looks like I'm going to have to wait on ordering as he is backed up


----------



## kenman345

Added 93SPEC cable from Stage93 with a review from project86.


----------



## kenman345

New review added for the Starlight cable. Thanks ShotgunShane for the great content. Really helping fill in the gaps where not a lot of info is.


----------



## kenman345

This is the last time I will be posting at the end of the thread to inform about adding reviews. I am only gonna bump this thread with the addition of more cables or in response to questions.
   
  I have now added a review from longbowbbs for the Silver Poison cable from Toxic Cables. I also added a spoiler box (in the Original Post) that I shall update with the date and changes made to the list so it's easy to see what happened recently. If you wish to know what the latest changes were, please take a look there. 
   
  EDIT: I am also looking to find someone to help me import all the cables into the Head Gear section so even those that don't find my list can benefit. It's a tedious task I know, that's why I am asking for help otherwise I might get to doing one or two a week when I have more time


----------



## Staal

This thread is becoming more and more extensive and rapidly turning into a great source for information. Great work kenman345!


----------



## kenman345

Just added two cables. Got a new cable from ALO Audio and a new cable from Toxic Cables
  Quote: 





staal said:


> This thread is becoming more and more extensive and rapidly turning into a great source for information. Great work kenman345!


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Just added two cables. Got a new cable from ALO Audio and a new cable from Toxic Cables


 
  Thanks for adding my Silver Widow, here's a teaser.


----------



## kenman345

already had an image. Now I need a price and a free sample (to keep) :-D
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Thanks for adding my Silver Widow, here's a teaser.


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> already had an image. Now I need a price and a free sample (to keep) :-D


 
  Price is £210, as for the free sample, that would be a no go for now, but i would be more then happy to let you have one at a discounted price of £209.95. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I have the White Widow also, which is a Silver Plated copper version, and the same Litz Type 2 design, this is priced at £130.


----------



## kenman345

I thought the White Widow was only headphones, not IEM's. I'll add it if it's an IEM cable only. 
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> Price is £210, as for the free sample, that would be a no go for now, but i would be more then happy to let you have one at a discounted price of £209.95.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> I thought the White Widow was only headphones, not IEM's. I'll add it if it's an IEM cable only.


 
  It was meant to be, same as the Black Widow, but i have the White Widow in 22AWG and also 26AWG for IEM cables.


----------



## kenman345

Sent you a PM to help get the right information listed.
  Quote: 





toxic cables said:


> It was meant to be, same as the Black Widow, but i have the White Widow in 22AWG and also 26AWG for IEM cables.


 
   
  Big change coming to the list soon. Contacting all Head-Fi sponsors with cables listed here about making sure the information is proper so I can make a section for them listed before all the other cables. Links to their Sponsors pages will also be included. I will also be reading over the forum rules to make sure it's all kosher (so to speak). I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be, but will double check anyways.


----------



## kenman345

Added the Silver Sonic MKV from Beat Audio, placed the Silver Sonic MKIII in the discontinued section.


----------



## kenman345

Adding pictures to each of the cables where possible. Trying to make it as most visually pleasing to scroll through as possible. I'm trying to have 2-3 pictures per cable. Some cables will remain with only 1 picture as I have not found more pictures. I'll be working through the weekend slowly adding the pictures I can find.


----------



## kenman345

Another bump to the thread.
   
  Changed the name a little and been adding up to 3 pictures per cable. I am still working on adding more pictures to many of the cables, but a lot has already been done.
   
  Added a new cable from Double Helix Cables and will be adding a new 93Spec cable in the next hour or two.


----------



## Rp4k

I just got a new Cable that my friend sent me..  Oxygen Free Copper and very well made and very durable. i love them.. they are so much better for my  Custom UE-11 Pro's  i have to say,  that a custom cable is better then stock.  
   
  anyways im very happy   
   
  if you want to see the picture larger. here ( http://i.imgur.com/EGBFXh0.jpg )


----------



## kenman345

Which company made that? Wanna do more of a formal review?
  Quote: 





rp4k said:


> I just got a new Cable that my friend sent me..  Oxygen Free Copper and very well made and very durable. i love them.. they are so much better for my  Custom UE-11 Pro's  i have to say,  that a custom cable is better then stock.
> 
> anyways im very happy
> 
> if you want to see the picture larger. here ( http://i.imgur.com/EGBFXh0.jpg )


----------



## Rp4k

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Which company made that? Wanna do more of a formal review?


 
  i dont know how to say this:   i live here in china,  so there are alot of little companies that make cables (hard to find one that is good that you can trust. )  i think you could classify these more as High End  DYI cables.  because there is no official branding.  . 
   
  as far as difference between stock cables and these.  there is a huge difference.  
  A)  major difference you will never see the copper discoloration because the cables have a thin coating over the shielding.  
  B)  OFC (oxygen Free Copper , seems to do wonders its so nice,  much clearer sound as far as High/mid/base . 
  C) Cable connections  the tips are def 100% Gold Plated so the connection quality is very nice and the 3.5mm jack if you open the jack or get to look at it before they put the black housing over the jack. you can see that they use  copper soddering to melt it to the jack's frame.  
  D)  insulation of the cable on the outside is really nice.  there is a nice thin layer as the first primary layer of tube insolation, then over that is a thicker layer, its better for the cable durability in the long run.   at the middle of the split there is a nice small little divider then the cable goes into the thinner tubbing towards the actual IEM connection,  at the top towards the IEM connection they have the thicker tubbing to make the ear mold form and stay in position.  overall i am very happy with the custom cable, and the best part is they have about 8 colors to choose from and you can customize your cable for whatever color you want and jack's they have a few to choose from also.    
   
  Pricing. varies.  since it was my friends company i got the cable for $30 USD. included shipping to me in china.   but  he sells them for around $60 USD before shipping.


----------



## Rp4k

@KENMAN345 
   
  if you want to see another cable he made for me here you go.. same everything just with different colors  ,  if you open the link i posted below, you can really see all the detail. 
   
   
   
http://i.imgur.com/IPOL6Hu.jpg


----------



## kenman345

Yea, I've seen a few of these types of cables. All a little bit questionable. I am only willing to add any cable that has at least some of the information I nee to fill it out, and a way of ordering the cable. After those requirements are met, if it seems like a questionable source I try contacting them or finding someone with their product to confirm that it fits what they say it does. I don't wanna have anything listed that isn't gonna work for anyone. 
  Quote: 





rp4k said:


> i dont know how to say this:   i live here in china,  so there are alot of little companies that make cables (hard to find one that is good that you can trust. )  i think you could classify these more as High End  DYI cables.  because there is no official branding.  .
> 
> as far as difference between stock cables and these.  there is a huge difference.
> A)  major difference you will never see the copper discoloration because the cables have a thin coating over the shielding.
> ...


----------



## Rp4k

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Yea, I've seen a few of these types of cables. All a little bit questionable. I am only willing to add any cable that has at least some of the information I nee to fill it out, and a way of ordering the cable. After those requirements are met, if it seems like a questionable source I try contacting them or finding someone with their product to confirm that it fits what they say it does. I don't wanna have anything listed that isn't gonna work for anyone.


 
  dude i totally understand and know what you mean.   personally i found the company on taobao then made good friends with the owner by talking to him on QQ.   its like a 3 or 4 man show its nothing big and special. but i just like how the cable is unique and not over hyped.  personally i have tried some big name brand cables with my IEM's and never noticed to much of a difference from the 30$ special i get from a buddy to the $300USD cables i see going on taobao for.    but to each there own thats all my friend   if you want or need to you can pm me


----------



## kenman345

PM me his info, maybe we may be able to list his products.
  Quote: 





rp4k said:


> dude i totally understand and know what you mean.   personally i found the company on taobao then made good friends with the owner by talking to him on QQ.   its like a 3 or 4 man show its nothing big and special. but i just like how the cable is unique and not over hyped.  personally i have tried some big name brand cables with my IEM's and never noticed to much of a difference from the 30$ special i get from a buddy to the $300USD cables i see going on taobao for.    but to each there own thats all my friend   if you want or need to you can pm me


----------



## tomscy2000

I just posted a review of one of piotrus-g's cables, here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/650959/customarts-copper-two-8-braid-cable-pride-of-warsaw
  I think people who like a relaxed, smooth sound, and very, very soft cables can look into it!


----------



## kenman345

Interesting, a UE only custom cable. I'll get to work adding it soon. Right now I just woke up. Thanks for letting me know.
  Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> I just posted a review of one of piotrus-g's cables, here: http://www.head-fi.org/t/650959/customarts-copper-two-8-braid-cable-pride-of-warsaw
> I think people who like a relaxed, smooth sound, and very, very soft cables can look into it!


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> Interesting, a UE only custom cable. I'll get to work adding it soon. Right now I just woke up. Thanks for letting me know.


 

 It's not UE... I don't have any UE CIEMs... the connectors look like the UE plugs, but there are variants for Westone/JH/CIEM, TF10, as well as the new UE... Tralucent's cables all use these connectors, as well as many of the HK-based cable builders (e.g. tygamehk09 on eBay, Rhapsodio, etc.) --- the plugs are sold on Lunashops for a ridiculous price:
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2293
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2293
  http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2321
   
  I think these DIY plugs are the way to go for aftermarket builders in the future; they're sturdy, have the in-built right angle for a low profile, come in clear and black, and don't have the silly "UE" label like the metal barrel shaped ones do...


----------



## kenman345

People that do DIY cables already are aware of those. They know which ones work and which ones don't. You'd be surprised whats out there advertised to work but are actually too small.
  Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> It's not UE... I don't have any UE CIEMs... the connectors look like the UE plugs, but there are variants for Westone/JH/CIEM, TF10, as well as the new UE... Tralucent's cables all use these connectors, as well as many of the HK-based cable builders (e.g. tygamehk09 on eBay, Rhapsodio, etc.) --- the plugs are sold on Lunashops for a ridiculous price:
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2293
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2293
> http://www.lunashops.com/goods.php?id=2321
> ...


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





kenman345 said:


> People that do DIY cables already are aware of those. They know which ones work and which ones don't. You'd be surprised whats out there advertised to work but are actually too small.


 
   
  I'm sorry, what's your point? These pins do work. They're basically as tight as stock. And yes, I do know what the tolerances are for each of the different DIY pins out there.


----------



## kenman345

Just making sure people are aware not all pins you can get on Lunashop are able to work. Not sure if they stopped selling the ones I am thinking of, but people should always check on other resources on head-fi to confirm if they are not sure.
  Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> I'm sorry, what's your point? These pins do work. They're basically as tight as stock. And yes, I do know what the tolerances are for each of the different DIY pins out there.


----------



## tomscy2000

I wouldn't get them from Lunashops, anyway; they're a terrible company to deal with and rip people off.


----------



## sobrietywarrior

subbed


----------



## Chris_Himself

Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> I wouldn't get them from Lunashops, anyway; they're a terrible company to deal with and rip people off.


 
   
  Really? Tom if you could refer me to a better place that could cut me a deal on a buttload of them, that'd be cool. We're using Lunashops right now for recessed IEM stuff


----------



## tomscy2000

Quote: 





chris_himself said:


> Really? Tom if you could refer me to a better place that could cut me a deal on a buttload of them, that'd be cool. We're using Lunashops right now for recessed IEM stuff


 
   
  Yeah, I don't find them particularly nice to deal with, though it is tough to find people who will wholesale to the US. The cable builders here just deal directly with suppliers in China and on Taobao.


----------



## kenman345

More cables, more images, More links to reviews. More cables coming.


----------



## 7nationarmy

Hey just to point out, the 93PC cable is now priced at 189 USD/229 SGD. The previous price was an intro special which ended yesterday


----------



## Audiowood

Anyone know if there is a cable as flexible as q audio cloth material typed for earsonic sm64?


----------



## lin0003

kenman345, you may want to check out these cables from a seller on eBay called sunricky. From what I hear, they make good quality cables. I just bought the "Dark Lord" one from a fellow Head-fier.
 http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/sunricky/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## kenman345

I've seen a lot of different cables on eBay. They're way too many and they don't exactly have any reviews. Fact is their isnt much documentation at all on them and it would get really complicated and difficult to include them all so I just ignore them in this list. Instead I focus on more formal marketplace cables or at least ones with reviews on Head-Fi
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> kenman345, you may want to check out these cables from a seller on eBay called sunricky. From what I hear, they make good quality cables. I just bought the "Dark Lord" one from a fellow Head-fier.
> http://www.ebay.com.au/sch/sunricky/m.html?_nkw=&_armrs=1&_from=&_ipg=&_trksid=p3686


----------



## lin0003

Yeah, I get what you mean.


----------



## kenman345

Besides, I had included one retailer from eBay and they had no reviews and turned out their pins didnt fir any current IEM model, so I guess it left me with a bad taste.
  Quote: 





lin0003 said:


> Yeah, I get what you mean.


----------



## D3Seeker

Thank the heavens for you and this thread. My iems took an unexpected trip through the wash and dry. AMAZING they still work though the cable is in disarray, and the last thing I wanted was to go crying to shure. Not quite why I jumped on the modular cabled iems but things happen : /


----------



## MikePortnoy

Hello,
   
  westone connector and unique melody miracle connector are the same?


----------



## piotrus-g

No. Unique Melody connectors are a tad thicker


----------



## MikePortnoy

piotrus-g said:


> No. Unique Melody connectors are a tad thicker




Cant we use unique melody cables on westones?


----------



## MikePortnoy

piotrus-g said:


> No. Unique Melody connectors are a tad thicker




Cant we use unique melody cables on westones?


----------



## Toxic Cables

Quote: 





mikeportnoy said:


> Cant we use unique melody cables on westones?


 
  Yes you can, as long as the Westone cable fits recessed sockets, if that's what the UM has.
   
  Both UM and Westone take the same sized pins.


----------



## piotrus-g

Quote: 





mikeportnoy said:


> Cant we use unique melody cables on westones?


 
  I don't know I f.e. had a problem fitting my UM cable into Westone sockets


----------



## hidaven

Are there any silver cables with in line controls for the westone 3umx earbuds? Also what's the general choice for cables to brighten and extend the westones? Thanks!


----------



## Emospence

Just gonna.. Bookmark this.. Real quick


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





emospence said:


> Just gonna.. Bookmark this.. Real quick


 
  Sorry about this. I have not updated this list in forever now. I will attempt a few updates when I get the chance. Been busy with a new job fresh out of college and it's hard to stay on top of these things. I hope the information is not too out of date.


----------



## bvccworshiplead

Are cables compatible with UE also compatible with 1964 ears?


----------



## kenman345

Quote: 





bvccworshiplead said:


> Are cables compatible with UE also compatible with 1964 ears?


 
  Yes and no, If we are speaking about custom IEM's, yes with the exception of custom molded UE TF10's which may or may not be compatible with the same cables as other CIEMs. Basically, their are three main types of pins for these cables, a fourth if you count Shure as pins based. You have TF10 pins, Westone/UE pins, and FitEar pins. That list is in order of thickness of the pins too (TF10 cables having the thinnest pins). Shure used their own system for cables and their may be slight variation in terms of the location of the ground pin, but most cables are reversible if you need the pins another way.


----------



## planx

Be sure to include DHC's new Symbiote Fusion. One hell of a looker!


----------



## Nusho

I hope I am not intruding on this thread by asking this question, but what is the need for a good cable? Like what does a good cable to do an iem? Also, why is there a preference for certain metals to make such cables? Do they help with transmitting electricity or something of that sort?
 Im sorry but while I love listening to IEMs, there are plenty of things I am not aware of when it comes to the technology behind them. 
 Hope some of you can help!
 Thanks
 Nusho
 And if im not allowed to post such a question here, just tell me and ill take it right off


----------



## kenman345

nusho said:


> I hope I am not intruding on this thread by asking this question, but what is the need for a good cable? Like what does a good cable to do an iem? Also, why is there a preference for certain metals to make such cables? Do they help with transmitting electricity or something of that sort?
> Im sorry but while I love listening to IEMs, there are plenty of things I am not aware of when it comes to the technology behind them.
> Hope some of you can help!
> Thanks
> ...


 
  
 Different cables have different properties. The gauge of the wire, the thickness and type of the insulation can have a big effect on the feel and look of the cable. Certain insulations will cause what some call, "microphonics" and some will cause the cable to be stiff even if the wire inside it is thin. You also have solid core wires and stranded varieties. Some OFC some OCC. Every decision has some type of overall effect.
  
 Different metals have different conductivity. While most cables that make a connection from end to end will work as a cable, some metals MAY sound different than others. This is a bit of an argument on Head-Fi, and I am a believer in the different metals having an effect on sound. To me it's clear, to others, it's just something made up so they need to spend more for a cable. 
  
 This list is not very up to date anymore, I don't think I will be able to update it for a very long time.


----------



## Nusho

kenman345 said:


> Different cables have different properties. The gauge of the wire, the thickness and type of the insulation can have a big effect on the feel and look of the cable. Certain insulations will cause what some call, "microphonics" and some will cause the cable to be stiff even if the wire inside it is thin. You also have solid core wires and stranded varieties. Some OFC some OCC. Every decision has some type of overall effect.
> 
> Different metals have different conductivity. While most cables that make a connection from end to end will work as a cable, some metals MAY sound different than others. This is a bit of an argument on Head-Fi, and I am a believer in the different metals having an effect on sound. To me it's clear, to others, it's just something made up so they need to spend more for a cable.
> 
> This list is not very up to date anymore, I don't think I will be able to update it for a very long time.


 
  
 Hey thanks man this cleared up some of my confusion! 
 What are some effects different cables may have? You mention the gauge, the thickness, and the insulation. How do these effect sound quality, efficiency, or durability?
 Thanks once again
 Nusho


----------



## kenman345

nusho said:


> Hey thanks man this cleared up some of my confusion!
> What are some effects different cables may have? You mention the gauge, the thickness, and the insulation. How do these effect sound quality, efficiency, or durability?
> Thanks once again
> Nusho


 
  
 Please just go through some of the reviews. It's way too complicated for me to sum up accurately and in it's entirety. That's the entire point of this subsection of the forums (mostly at least).
  
 Basics from my personal experience:
 - All cables even if they are supposed to be similar, are different in terms of feel and flexibility and build quality, if they are from different manufacturers.
 - I have found silver to be a bit more analytical, copper to be more warm, silver plated copper to be a bit more in between. 
 - Some cables can be extremely stiff and hard to coil for storage purposes, others will be able to wrap around a single finger just fine.
 - In the end its all about the perfect storm of the cables features to find the right one. I refuse to use an aftermarket cable in my portable setup unless it only serves to improve my experience. I have gone through many cables because some are just not flexible enough to coil into a case I use nicely. Some were really slaved to the effects of the wind. Some were just poor quality in general. Currently, I have my favorites, but I am not going to be writing a review of them, I think the reviewers in my list so far have done a really solid job. But I also know their are tons of newcomers which are absolutely superb. I just don't have the time to update this list.


----------



## wizard327

Hi guys, I'm a newbie in this hobby and would like your recommendation on which cable would be appropriate for my Shure SE535. I would appreciate any reply. Thanks


----------



## boyssboyssg

Where to get the above cable from Singapore ?


----------



## treyking11

does anyone have an opinion on the "marine heart" cables that i have seen pop up lately? what the hell is marine heart??
  
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Marine-Heart-upgrade-cable-for-Bowers-Wilkins-P5-B-W-P5-Four-color-/261274309703?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&var=&hash=item3cd5299447
  
 i am trying to locate a good upgrade for my bowers and wilkins p5's. the stock cable is embarrassingly thin and i wouldn't mind making my own if i had to. problem is that is needs to be 2.5mm with a small jack housing on the headphone side, standard 3.5mm on the other. any suggestions would be appreciated!


----------



## Cotnijoe

Does anyone who has used the DHC cables have anything to say about them or how they compare to other aftermarket cables? Recommendations etc?


----------



## KLSinc

does/can anyone make cables for Unique Melody's with an android remote with volume/mic?
 i have searched and searched with no luck


----------



## Chris_Himself

klsinc said:


> does/can anyone make cables for Unique Melody's with an android remote with volume/mic?
> i have searched and searched with no luck


 
  
 Been searching myself too.. I'd pay money for one.


----------



## Cotnijoe

doesnt JH audio have something like this?
  
http://www.jhaudio.com/product/mic-cable-smart-phone
  
 or is the socket different now and im not aware of that..


----------



## KLSinc

so the idea i have is to take the klipsch s4a ii and snip the buds off and just attach the recessed unique melody ends to it and call it a day?
 would you be able to put the ear mold wire in aswell?


----------



## Chris_Himself

cotnijoe said:


> doesnt JH audio have something like this?
> 
> http://www.jhaudio.com/product/mic-cable-smart-phone
> 
> or is the socket different now and im not aware of that..


 
  
 LOL.
  
 Wow that wasn't very hard to find. Dang I'd look for a detachable one that I could run aftermarket IEM cables through though.


----------



## Cotnijoe

well glad to be of help? ... i think?... (was it helpful? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)


----------



## Junliang

Still no news for a JH-compatible cable with 3 inline controls?
Not just the start stop button, but also volume up and down for iphone.


----------



## stormmilk

Really wonderful thread.


----------



## ScreenKiller

great thread i was wondering what are the best iem cables for 100 usd? looking for a upgrade over my current stock 1964 ears cables. (own the v3's)


----------



## kenman345

screenkiller said:


> great thread i was wondering what are the best iem cables for 100 usd? looking for a upgrade over my current stock 1964 ears cables. (own the v3's)


 
 This thread has not been updated in a very long time, that being said:
  
 For under $100, you are looking for something from BTG-Audio, Effect Studio or Null Audio Studio. All have a good reputation (AFAIK) with build quality and bang for your buck.
  
 EDIT: Check with Headphone Lounge as well, it appears they are under $100 for some of their cables and I can personal vouch for quality.


----------



## esmBOS

screenkiller said:


> great thread i was wondering what are the best iem cables for 100 usd? looking for a upgrade over my current stock 1964 ears cables. (own the v3's)


 
 Considering you're from The Netherlands I'd look into Forza Audioworks from Poland! Matez has great customer servie, great prices and great quality cables!


----------



## ScreenKiller

esmbos said:


> Considering you're from The Netherlands I'd look into Forza Audioworks from Poland! Matez has great customer servie, great prices and great quality cables!


 
 thanks , i ordered them from HDPHNS.com which is a webshop in the netherlands . but i already returned the fiio RC-WT1 due to the micro phonics.


kenman345 said:


> This thread has not been updated in a very long time, that being said:
> 
> For under $100, you are looking for something from BTG-Audio, Effect Studio or Null Audio Studio. All have a good reputation (AFAIK) with build quality and bang for your buck.
> 
> EDIT: Check with Headphone Lounge as well, it appears they are under $100 for some of their cables and I can personal vouch for quality.


 
 cool thanks for the recommendation. i actually went straight for the Silver poison snatched one from the secondary market.


----------



## Toxic Cables

We do currently have a selection of cables with the overmolder having mics fitted on, we should have them by the end of the month i hope. Will be a similar mic to the one's on the JH cables.
  
 We did offer cables with mics early last year as some of you know, but had to stop offering them for some time, due to how time consuming it was to fit.


----------



## achl354

toxic cables said:


> We do currently have a selection of cables with the overmolder having mics fitted on, we should have them by the end of the month i hope. Will be a similar mic to the one's on the JH cables.
> 
> We did offer cables with mics early last year as some of you know, but had to stop offering them for some time, due to how time consuming it was to fit.




hi frank,

any estimated date on the shipment date of SW iem cables?


----------



## Toxic Cables

achl354 said:


> hi frank,
> 
> any estimated date on the shipment date of SW iem cables?


 
 Will start shipping in couple of days, and IEM cables should be out by next Monday/Tuesday. If you have any adapters or interconnects with the IEM cables, this will take a couple of days longer.


----------



## palermo

Has anyone tried linum cable by estron? Tiny cable but looks strength enough. It used for cosmic ears ciem too. I found them in jaben store with 3 different type. For around $70, I think they beat fiio cable easily.


----------



## AxelCloris

An update for the list, CustomArt no longer makes cables so the Copper Two is no longer available.


----------



## kenman345

axelcloris said:


> An update for the list, CustomArt no longer makes cables so the Copper Two is no longer available.


 
 This list is clearly listed by the last date it has been updated. I am no longer maintaining this list as I do not have the time to review it all and add new additions in the market. I originally made this listing when I was in the market for a CIEM cable and decided to take the time to do a little bit extra to give it to the community at that point in time.


----------



## tomscy2000

palermo said:


> Has anyone tried linum cable by estron? Tiny cable but looks strength enough. It used for cosmic ears ciem too. I found them in jaben store with 3 different type. For around $70, I think they beat fiio cable easily.


 
  
 The cables have a bit too much intrinsic resistance for audiophiles. Even the BaX version, which is rated at 1.4 ohms. That's a little better than stock cables, but any grade of OCC will beat that easily. At the same time, however, it's super flexible and light, so it feels like you're not wearing any cables at all. Thus, it works well as a stock cable replacement, and for musicians that need a stealthy stage look that hides their monitoring equipment.


----------



## tomscy2000

palermo said:


> Has anyone tried linum cable by estron? Tiny cable but looks strength enough. It used for cosmic ears ciem too. I found them in jaben store with 3 different type. For around $70, I think they beat fiio cable easily.


 
  
 Here's my review of them, for people who are interested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/719062/review-estron-linum-bax-new-iem-cable-for-a-new-age
  
 To me, they have a small amount of clarity improvement over the stock Westone EPIC2 cable, with about the same width of soundstage, but greater depth. YMMV.
  
 The biggest advantage is that they weight next to nothing. It feels like you're not wearing cables at all!


----------



## palermo

thanks for the review, tomscy2000,
 their resistance are too higher, indeed. but i think user have own perception about each version depend on sound match with their iem. I have a pair of heir 4.ai, and I replace stock cable with the linum vocal version, due to it has more mid range presence over than the rest. happily, I got it with a good price too, around $50 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  

  

 Quote: 





tomscy2000 said:


> Here's my review of them, for people who are interested: http://www.head-fi.org/t/719062/review-estron-linum-bax-new-iem-cable-for-a-new-age
> 
> To me, they have a small amount of clarity improvement over the stock Westone EPIC2 cable, with about the same width of soundstage, but greater depth. YMMV.
> 
> The biggest advantage is that they weight next to nothing. It feels like you're not wearing cables at all!


----------



## Chikuwa270

Hello all!!!
 I have already ordered a pair of 1964 ears' V6-stage and thinking to get a aftermarket cable for it.
 Preferably want to get a cable with mic and remote (I know that there are no many options.)
 I am also considering about the cable w/ remote from JH audio, but not sure whether it's gonna fit with 1964 ears.
 If anyone has tried it before please give a comment! Thanks!!


----------



## AxelCloris

chikuwa270 said:


> Hello all!!!
> I have already ordered a pair of 1964 ears' V6-stage and thinking to get a aftermarket cable for it.
> Preferably want to get a cable with mic and remote (I know that there are no many options.)
> I am also considering about the cable w/ remote from JH audio, but not sure whether it's gonna fit with 1964 ears.
> If anyone has tried it before please give a comment! Thanks!!


 
  
 Can't help you on a cable with an in-line mic, I've been looking for one myself. But if you want one without a mic that feels amazing and works with 1964 CIEM, I recommend one of the Estron Linum cables. I have the Music and it's wonderful with my 1964Q.


----------



## Chikuwa270

axelcloris said:


> Can't help you on a cable with an in-line mic, I've been looking for one myself. But if you want one without a mic that feels amazing and works with 1964 CIEM, I recommend one of the Estron Linum cables. I have the Music and it's wonderful with my 1964Q.


 
  
 Thanks AxelCloris for recommendation!
 I will consider it as a one of my choice, but if it is the cable w/o the mic there are tons of good cables out there in the market (I guess...).
 Well... it is always hard to get a cable that really fits one specific IEMs...


----------



## Lindskog

I would like to have a cable with microphone for use with my Iphone. Does any one know of a 2 pin connector cable (JHA standard) that has remote control and microphone?


----------



## incursore61

Hello and thanks for this guide complete and accurate. 
 I just bought a AK100 II with balanced output, my two are the Westone IEM W40 and Sony XBA H3 ... how can I use this exit with profit? there is a trade a balanced cable suitable for my needs?


----------



## chocky900

I need a replacement cable for my 1964 Ears Quads (non recessed). I'm in the UK and would rather spend £50 or less given these will be the third set of cables I've bought - I treat them rough... 

Just after the best bang for buck replacement!


----------



## AxelCloris

chocky900 said:


> I need a replacement cable for my 1964 Ears Quads (non recessed). I'm in the UK and would rather spend £50 or less given these will be the third set of cables I've bought - I treat them rough...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 I use the Estron Linum cable with my 1964Q. In the US it was definitely under £50 but I don't know what they're running in the UK. They were around $30ish for me, well under your £50 budget. Hopefully they run a similar price there.


----------



## chocky900

Thanks. It's hard to find them on sale but I eventually found the main site and a distributor but no price yet. Email sent but it seems they do 3 versions. A 2 Pin "Vocal" 3.9ohm item 8000056, a 2 Pin "Music" 1.9ohm item 8000055 and a 2 Pin BaX - "dual twist" 1.4ohm item 8000057.

Which would you recommend?


----------



## AxelCloris

chocky900 said:


> Thanks. It's hard to find them on sale but I eventually found the main site and a distributor but no price yet. Email sent but it seems they do 3 versions. A 2 Pin "Vocal" 3.9ohm item 8000056, a 2 Pin "Music" 1.9ohm item 8000055 and a 2 Pin BaX - "dual twist" 1.4ohm item 8000057.
> 
> Which would you recommend?


 
  
 I haven't heard the Vocal or BaX versions. Probably best to check some reviews in the Estron Linum BaX thread. I know that the other versions have been discussed a lot there.


----------



## chocky900

Thanks. I've just gone for the music version too.


----------



## Poimandres

Is the noble cable on the list? It is an enhanced Magnus cable and the best part? It is $40 on the noble site.


----------



## l3loodshed

anyone tried this new pure gold cable by rhapsodio? any reviews on it? hahaha
 http://www.rhapsodiohk.com/products/536094eb131166dbda000027


----------



## MikePortnoy

SilverFi, Mr. Saktanber has started to make IEM cables too. They have so organic sound. They are also so soft and elastic. Here is the link for his product line:
  
 http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr/2014/09/silverfi-cable-productspricessilverfi.html
  
 http://silverfi.blogspot.com.tr/


----------



## Useraid

Looking for a midrange (Max £60) Westone style 2 pin with in line mic. Just need a multipurpose cable for music on the go and phonecalls, and maybe desktop skype if they're good enough!
  
 Ring any bells for anyone? Can't see anything applicable in main thread.


----------



## Nusho

What is a good cable/company for recabling the gr07be? Mine just shorted out


----------



## joel96

I'm looking for one for the JVC-HA-FX850--the cable is very short, even with their included extension cable.


----------



## TonySunshine

hey guys quick question on the 2 pin connectors. Does the orientation of the pins when plugging into the IEM matter? Since the connector symmetrical, it can go in one way or 180 deg the other way, but does which pin goes in which slot matter? Like isn't one positive and one ground?
 Thanks


----------



## MikePortnoy

Here is an audition tour of SilverFi IEM cables. It is not in the list of this thread, but they are really good. A good opportunity to try. 

http://www.head-fi.org/t/745982/silverfi-iem-cables-worldwide-audition-tour-limited-number-of-participants#post_11120145


----------



## hydkrash

Hi, does anyone know where I can get custom cables for Shure SRH1540?
 They're on MMCX connectors, but are really recessed and the normal connectors just don't fit.


----------



## MikePortnoy

My SilverFi IEM2 cable review has been posted. 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/silverfi-iem2-cable/reviews/13139


----------



## Jtyoung

MikePortnoy   ...do you have any silver fi cables? I live in Turkey, amd interested in a 3.5 to rca interconnect...can you advise or recommend a hybrid copper/sliver cable that youve tried?


----------



## MikePortnoy

jtyoung said:


> MikePortnoy   ...do you have any silver fi cables? I live in Turkey, amd interested in a 3.5 to rca interconnect...can you advise or recommend a hybrid copper/sliver cable that youve tried?




Hi, 

I've tried a few Silverfi cables including some interconnects. Silverfi doesn't offer a copper cable. I can recommend you to get Isfahan or Rumi.


----------



## MikePortnoy

My Null Audio Vitesse cable review has been posted:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/null-audio-vitesse-copper-cable/reviews/13242


----------



## what?

this is an old thread now,
  
 some links don't work, can anyone suggest a decent budget cable  (I really don't want to spend $250 on a cable, $50 or less?)
  
  for some 2 pin iems,
  
 link ?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I have the new UE extruding socket... any custom cables that support them ?


----------



## shotgunshane

scott_tarlow said:


> I have the new UE extruding socket... any custom cables that support them ?




PlusSound Audio


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

shotgunshane said:


> PlusSound Audio


 
 I looked on their website.... it doesn't seem they have the connector listed... Do you have a picture with your UERM's with the cable or do you not have one?


----------



## shotgunshane

scott_tarlow said:


> I looked on their website.... it doesn't seem they have the connector listed... Do you have a picture with your UERM's with the cable or do you not have one?




http://www.head-fi.org/t/701384/plussound-audio-thread/15#post_11399032



shotgunshane said:


> Love my X series cable. Ordered it with the new type 6 litz silver and gold wire. Extremely flexible and whole thing is fantastic to look at. The basic aluminum y-split is definitely the way to go for a classy and streamlined look. Very pleased with the craftsmanship. Thanks Christian!




I've since changed out the 2.5mm AK balanced termination for a 3.5mm single index right angle oyaide.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

shotgunshane said:


> http://www.head-fi.org/t/701384/plussound-audio-thread/15#post_11399032
> I've since changed out the 2.5mm AK balanced termination for a 3.5mm single index right angle oyaide.


 
  
  
 Thanks!
  
 Which connector did you select on the website or did you contact the company personally?


----------



## shotgunshane

Ultimate Ears is in the drop down. But I've talked with Christian many times. He's very quick to respond and very friendly.


----------



## MikePortnoy

My plusSound Apollonian+ review has been posted:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/plussound-apollonian-iem-cable/reviews/13433


----------



## fumoffuXx

Hi guys wanted to share:

 Cayin N6 > Truth cable > 1964 V8s universals > modded Startips 
  
 Disclaimer:
 I have yet to try out alot of aftermarket cables but i'd like to share this one 
  
 Impression: (Compared to stock cables)
 Brings out the highs in my v8 which lack in highs.
 Bass is more controlled, impact is dampened by about 10% or so.
 Mids are more separated.
 Really shines in instrumental tracks, the separation on the various instruments can be heard pretty well.
 Bass is more forward.
 Bad thing is, it really throws the flaws in ur tracks in your face. Very unforgiving.
  
 Wells thats my impression, dont flame me for it! Lol


----------



## flinkenick

Where did you get the Truth cable, I thought they weren't selling it yet?


----------



## Duncan

Sorry if this is covered a hundred times, but - am looking after an aftermarket cable for the JH Layla, including the bass adjuster - if someone can point me in the right direction of a vendor / DIYer, that'll be great...

Thanks.


----------



## TheNoose

The Pono has a unique feature...for balanced out is uses two 3mm sockets requiring two 3 mm dual plugs.
  
 Has anyone seen or know of such cables for IEM's please?
  
 I couldn't see any here...or perhaps a company that could make some up?
  
 THANKS!


----------



## flinkenick

The Moon audio silver dragon is a balanced silver cable for Pono


----------



## TheNoose

Flinkenick thanks mate for your uber quick response...
  
 This and all IEM cables I've seen so far have one single 3mm...but the Pono is configured for balanced by using the headphone out and the line out (as left and right in a balanced configuration). Using headphones, this works as two separate cable feeds for left and right...I was aiming for the same configuration for iems...can't understand why not...


----------



## flinkenick

No problem 

I asked someone else about it once and he said there was mention of more in the Pono thread, but I had a hard time finding them.. The silver dragon is pretty affordable at $200 and I've heard some people say they were satisfied with it.

Personally I don't completely understand why they went this route with cables while other balanced cables are single ended, but if it works why not


----------



## MikePortnoy

My PW Audio Legend IEM cable review has been posted: 
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/pw-audio-legend-ii-v2-copper-iem-cable/reviews/13860


----------



## flinkenick

Great review, cool that you're that sensitive to differences in SQ. I love cables, but I can hear _that_ precisely


----------



## MikePortnoy

flinkenick said:


> Great review, cool that you're that sensitive to differences in SQ. I love cables, but I can hear _that_ precisely


 
  
 Thank you mate, it would give a general idea 
  
 A truly good cable makes dramatic changes in sound


----------



## flinkenick

Yeah I know  With the right pairing a cable can improve say 20% of the SQ - make a $700 iem sound like a $900 one.
  
 Such a pity that most people don't 'believe' in cables.. Maybe a lot of people start with silver-copper cables as an upgrade cable and then get turned off when it doesn't improve that much; but especially when you're hearing is not that sensitive, the only cables that make a huge difference start around $300 I'd say - too big of a step for most.
  
 For other readers, please don't start a discussion and get this thread blocked


----------



## MikePortnoy

flinkenick said:


> Yeah I know  With the right pairing a cable can improve say 20% of the SQ - make a $700 iem sound like a $900 one.
> 
> Such a pity that most people don't 'believe' in cables.. Maybe a lot of people start with silver-copper cables as an upgrade cable and then get turned off when it doesn't improve that much; but especially when you're hearing is not that sensitive, the only cables that make a huge difference start around $300 I'd say - too big of a step for most.
> 
> For other readers, please don't start a discussion and get this thread blocked


 
  
 People should believe in cable improvement mate. Even with entry level cables, we can make our earphones/headphones (perhaps by a hair with some) better as you said. Also, this difference is more significant than interconnects, since it is plugged directly to speaker. 
  
 With 400 USD + cables, flagship earphones would be taken to another level. Surely, I have some disappointments such as expensive Tralucent cables including first gen Uber. 
  
 It is nice to discuss about cables


----------



## flinkenick

My biggest disappointment for the price was the Whiplash TWau (new=$525), although maybe the pairing was wrong with the Velvet back when that was my only iem. I'm a big fan of the Toxic Silver Widow - have you ever tried one? My current 'flagship' is the 8-strand silver/gold (2% gold) Rhapsodio cable. Sammy from Rhapsodio gave me big discounts on cables when I bought my Solar so I ended up buying all three of their new cables. I'm going to finish up a review of them when I get the Silver Litz cable, only one missing now. But it won't be as precise and detailed for bass/mids/treble as your review


----------



## DRuM

mikeportnoy said:


> .
> 
> With 400 USD + cables, flagship earphones would be taken to another level.


 
  
 Someone with a flagship IEM, perhaps a Noble K10 for instance, is already experiencing very high quality listening. How on earth are they going to get transported to some other level of sonic nirvana, not to mention the law of diminishing returns as opposed to $400 of improvement.


----------



## MikePortnoy

flinkenick said:


> My biggest disappointment for the price was the Whiplash TWau (new=$525), although maybe the pairing was wrong with the Velvet back when that was my only iem. I'm a big fan of the Toxic Silver Widow - have you ever tried one? My current 'flagship' is the 8-strand silver/gold (2% gold) Rhapsodio cable. Sammy from Rhapsodio gave me big discounts on cables when I bought my Solar so I ended up buying all three of their new cables. I'm going to finish up a review of them when I get the Silver Litz cable, only one missing now. But it won't be as precise and detailed for bass/mids/treble as your review


 
  
 I haven't heard a cable from Toxic yet, but I'll add to my review list soon  
  
 Any link to Rhapsodio's cable?
  
  


drum said:


> Someone with a flagship IEM, perhaps a Noble K10 for instance, is already experiencing very high quality listening. How on earth are they going to get transported to some other level of sonic nirvana, not to mention the law of diminishing returns as opposed to $400 of improvement.


 
  
 It doesn't have to be nirvana  Even flagships get significantly better with a good cable, I have many experience about this. Improved background's blackness, note thickness, control.. They are so important even for a flagship.


----------



## flinkenick

mikeportnoy said:


> I haven't heard a cable from Toxic yet, but I'll add to my review list soon
> 
> Any link to Rhapsodio's cable?


 
  
http://www.rhapsodio.com/products/cables/litz-series/
  
 But I got them at serious discounts, pm me if you're really interested I can check if it's still available.
  
  


> It doesn't have to be nirvana  Even flagships get significantly better with a good cable, I have many experience about this. Improved background's blackness, note thickness, control.. They are so important even for a flagship.


 
  
 Add superior detail, instrument definition and separation to that list. Bass quantity might not improve, but it becomes more punchy and controlled.


----------



## kenman345

flinkenick said:


> http://www.rhapsodio.com/products/cables/litz-series/
> 
> But I got them at serious discounts, pm me if you're really interested I can check if it's still available.
> 
> ...


 
  
  
 If someone would like to generate a list of cable companies selling IEM cables and give it to me, I would update the first post to include that as a way of bridging the gap between the content of the first post and the current products out in the market.


----------



## JohnSantana

Does this cable material is a good one to replace the current stock Westone epic cable ?

WBT 4% Silver Solder
7NOCC single crystal copper 4 cores

Any comments would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## flinkenick

Are you going to make the cable yourself or is that a specific cable? The brand and type of the cable would help


----------



## JohnSantana

flinkenick said:


> Are you going to make the cable yourself or is that a specific cable? The brand and type of the cable would help




Sorry for the confusion, it is this one: Westone W4R, UM3, ES3, ES5 Earphone Upgrade Cable / Headphone Replacement Cord (55 inches) by Geekria

Source: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NV1U9SS

My stock westone 4R cable is now broken, so I'm looking for a replacement unit.


----------



## MisterCAG

I'm looking to replace the wire on my Sennheiser IE80 but I'm not looking to spend over 50 dollars and get burned on a crappy quality wire. Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## flinkenick

johnsantana said:


> Sorry for the confusion, it is this one: Westone W4R, UM3, ES3, ES5 Earphone Upgrade Cable / Headphone Replacement Cord (55 inches) by Geekria
> 
> Source: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00NV1U9SS
> 
> My stock westone 4R cable is now broken, so I'm looking for a replacement unit.


 
 I have never heard of the brand, but if you're just looking for a replacement and not an upgrade I can't imagine you can go wrong with it.
  
 If you're interested in an upgrade cable I have a beautiful 8-strand copper cable for sale but it's slightly more expensive


----------



## flinkenick

mistercag said:


> I'm looking to replace the wire on my Sennheiser IE80 but I'm not looking to spend over 50 dollars and get burned on a crappy quality wire. Does anyone have any suggestions?


 
 There are a couple on Amazon..


----------



## kenman345

Okay guys, I think you should all really like my addition to the top of the first post.
  
 Basically, I made the information available as a spreadsheet and let you guys maintain it as I do not have the time. I hope to find that people use it and this information in making cable buying decisions


----------



## MikePortnoy

Forza IEM cables review has been posted:
  
http://www.head-fi.org/products/forza-audioworks-iem-cables/reviews/14216


----------



## MikePortnoy

SilverFi IEM3 and IEM4 review has been posted:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/silverfi-iem-cables/reviews/14549


----------



## flinkenick

Great review again, looking forward to the R1 review - that must be a monster.


----------



## MikePortnoy

Labkable Takumi cable review has been posted:
  
 http://www.head-fi.org/products/labkable-master-series-takumi-iem-cable/reviews/15113


----------



## yode

Anyone have any recommendations for a cable replacement for the Noble 3? When I look at some aftermarket cables I usually don't see the Noble series listed so i don't know the compatibility...


----------



## flinkenick

Noble uses standard 2-pin, it's the most common connector for cables


----------



## yode

flinkenick said:


> Noble uses standard 2-pin, it's the most common connector for cables


 
  
 hmm ok thanks. Any recommendations you guys have for these? Or should the stock replacement cable from Noble be sufficient?


----------



## flinkenick

Well I don't know how the Noble sounds, what kind of music you listen to etc. Do you prefer clarity or warmth, what kind of bass response. Cable matching depends on personal preferences, just like iems. Every cable has its own signature, and quality goes up with your budget. But overall, I'd recommend just checking the classifieds for a good cable at half price or so. The better silver cables generally start around $300 new, coppers maybe around $150 or so.


----------



## yode

flinkenick said:


> Well I don't know how the Noble sounds, what kind of music you listen to etc. Do you prefer clarity or warmth, what kind of bass response. Cable matching depends on personal preferences, just like iems. Every cable has its own signature, and quality goes up with your budget. But overall, I'd recommend just checking the classifieds for a good cable at half price or so. The better silver cables generally start around $300 new, coppers maybe around $150 or so.


 
  
 Thanks for the info. My nobles have a pretty "U" shaped signature and the highs are a bit harsh for me tbh... I would like to have the lows emphasized a bit more as well. I will check the market to see what I can find though.


----------



## graphicgoose

So I had a pair of Westone 3's reshelled and upgraded to 6-drivers per ear by Unique Melody a couple of years ago now, but the cable has started to die so I'm looking into replacing and upgrading the current cable. I use my IEM's at work, at the gym, on planes etc so I'm looking for a robust and tangle free cable that will last ages and doesn't have too bulky a connection (ideally right angled plug), but I'd like to improve upon the stock cable. The socket on my IEM's is the standard UM socket, which I think is recessed? What would you guys recommend for something like this? I love the look of silver/clear cables (my IEM's are clear with a titanium faceplate) but had the original clear cable I got with the IEM's turn green within a few weeks, so exchanged it for a black cable. Not looking to spend crazy amounts, but happy to pay a premium for a discernible improvement in both build and sound quality.


----------



## Skullbox

toxic cables said:


> Great list, thanks for taking the time to put everything together and including my cables.
> 
> To celebrate Toxic Cables first year anniversary, next month, and to also celebrate becoming one of only two authorised dealers for, Piccolino by Crystal Cable. We will be offering 48" Piccolino IEM cables, available for most IEM's that accept a removable cable, for only xxxxxxx.
> 
> All cables come as standard with 3.5mm Oyaide jacks (other terminations available).




Looking forward for an upgrade. Is still available ? Need one for my Westone 4r. I'm on budget, what model are you recommend me ? Any suggestions!?!


----------



## jayohhvee

Hey my sm64 cables have some uncleanable grime (second-hand). I do not know which cables to buy as a replacement, any help is appreciated.


----------



## bogus1

Have you tried a mild solvent like WD40?


----------



## Skullbox

bogus1 said:


> Have you tried a mild solvent like WD40?




Make Jig-A-Loo a try!


----------



## kokmeng

I am looking for a good/quality aftermarket cable for my Audio Technica IEM. Any suggestion for budget below $100 USD? Cheers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Raketen

Can I add Triton Audio Cables, which is MOT Alpha421 on head-fi? Recently wanted an MMCX cable I could try out the balanced out from GOv2... happens to live in my area, had a quick turnaround time and a low price, so turned out pretty convenient. Was good to deal with- I don't have a lot of experience with cables so not much else to say, other than that it works, doesn't seem to color the sound and appears nicely constructed (time will tell) as a budget custom cable option- only negative so far is the shrink wrap chin-slider which works but wouldn't mind a more rugged option. Cable material noise/microphonics isn't bad, about the same or slightly better than the ALO Tinsel OM I had been using ( nice cable too), minimal with shirt clip.

 Pictured here with a single end adapter he also whipped up.:


  


 Quote:


kokmeng said:


> I am looking for a good/quality aftermarket cable for my Audio Technica IEM. Any suggestion for budget below $100 USD? Cheers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 

 Is it for the IM-series? I remember some people on the IM review thread were getting them from Lunashops some time ago... there was also an official cable with a mic that came out at some point.


----------



## kokmeng

raketen said:


> Is it for the IM-series? I remember some people on the IM review thread were getting them from Lunashops some time ago... there was also an official cable with a mic that came out at some point.


 
  
 Hey, thanks for reply. Unfortunately, I am putting it on sale now. Got myself SE846 instead.


----------



## Skullbox

I'm planing to replace the stock Epic cable from my Westone 4r. I'm looking as well for a good/quality aftermarket cable, from reputable brand, for my Westone IEM. 

Any suggestion for budget below $200 USD? (To be Ship in Canada)


----------



## flinkenick

Rhapsodio cables are among the highest quality on the market. They offer cables at various priceranges, also below $200.


----------



## Skullbox

flinkenick said:


> Rhapsodio cables are among the highest quality on the market. They offer cables at various priceranges, also below $200.




Rhapsodio cables ? ok, I will see there site for models options! 

Thx!


----------



## flinkenick

No problem!


----------



## Rwhulle

Hello,
 it looks like I am the only person with that problem, but is there somebody out there who tried to find a cable for CIEM (in my Case a Custom Art EI.xx) with a standard 2-pin connector that has a remote and that actually works with the newer FIIO DAPs like X5 II?
 I had a rather long search in this forum and the rest of the net to find cable suppliers that offer an inline remote at all.
 Only cables that I managed to find have been from Null-Audio (CTIA compliant but unfortunately doesnt work with FIIO - even if it should...); some rather low class cables from Lunashops and the replacement cable from 64audio where I dont know if they work with the FIIO.
 It seems that the FIIO is quite picky in this regard as there are quite some remarks in their forum stating some examples from earphones with remote which should work but doesnt.
  
 Can anyone please give me any hints on where to find a reasonable priced cable (below 200) that works with FIIO for my CIEMs.
  
 Thanks a lot


----------



## Skullbox

rwhulle said:


> Hello,
> it looks like I am the only person with that problem, but is there somebody out there who tried to find a cable for CIEM (in my Case a Custom Art EI.xx) with a standard 2-pin connector that has a remote and that actually works with the newer FIIO DAPs like X5 II?
> I had a rather long search in this forum and the rest of the net to find cable suppliers that offer an inline remote at all.
> Only cables that I managed to find have been from Null-Audio (CTIA compliant but unfortunately doesnt work with FIIO - even if it should...); some rather low class cables from Lunashops and the replacement cable from 64audio where I dont know if they work with the FIIO.
> ...




Same to me as well, I'm looking for replacement for my Epic, Westone w4r cable. Null and Moon Audio seem to be both great upgrade cables. Lune series, Black, Blue, or Silver Dragon cables options are good choices available.

https://www.null-audio.com/products/lune-series-mkiii-premium-upgrade-cable-for-earphones


----------



## Raketen

rwhulle said:


> Hello,
> it looks like I am the only person with that problem, but is there somebody out there who tried to find a cable for CIEM (in my Case a Custom Art EI.xx) with a standard 2-pin connector that has a remote and that actually works with the newer FIIO DAPs like X5 II?
> I had a rather long search in this forum and the rest of the net to find cable suppliers that offer an inline remote at all.
> Only cables that I managed to find have been from Null-Audio (CTIA compliant but unfortunately doesnt work with FIIO - even if it should...); some rather low class cables from Lunashops and the replacement cable from 64audio where I dont know if they work with the FIIO.
> ...


 

 Fiio actually started making a bluetooth remote RM1 recently which you can wear in a number of ways...I think it is only for the x7, though.

 I think a lot of custom cable makers mentioned here can modify your existing cables with a remote, or reterminate a remote cable that works to 2-pin, or create a new cable from scratch with a remote you provide. They may not list it in their store pages but can contact and ask.


----------



## Rwhulle

skullbox said:


> Same to me as well, I'm looking for replacement for my Epic, Westone w4r cable. Null and Moon Audio seem to be both great upgrade cables. Lune series, Black, Blue, or Silver Dragon cables options are good choices available.
> 
> https://www.null-audio.com/products/lune-series-mkiii-premium-upgrade-cable-for-earphones




Null and Moon Audio cables might be great, but there remotes do not support FIIO ( or probably other way around).
Thanks


----------



## Rwhulle

raketen said:


> Fiio actually started making a bluetooth remote RM1 recently which you can wear in a number of ways...I think it is only for the x7, though.
> 
> 
> I think a lot of custom cable makers mentioned here can modify your existing cables with a remote, or reterminate a remote cable that works to 2-pin, or create a new cable from scratch with a remote you provide. They may not list it in their store pages but can contact and ask.



The FIIO remote unfortunately is only for X7. 
So you would recommend to just mail some cable makers and ask them directly? My first 2 tries have not been really helpful in that area. First one wasn't able to include a remote, second one couldn't confirm if this will work with the FIIO.
That's why I am hoping for feedback from someone who has a cable that's working... Otherwise I will have to do it your way.
Thanks


----------



## amature101

any review for this cable https://trinity-audio-engineering.myshopify.com/products/pono-balanced-mmcx-multi-braid-cable?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Hey guys, I just got a custom Beat Audio Signal cable, its pretty sweet. There is no sound quality differences between this and the stock UE cable (sorry cable believers, you aren't going to convince a physicist that there is anything but placebo sound) however the cable length, quality ect makes me happy with my purchase. Love using it with my nobel audio bts. Whats better is they didn't charge me anything extra for the custom work!


----------



## jmills8

scott_tarlow said:


> Hey guys, I just got a custom Beat Audio Signal cable, its pretty sweet. There is no sound quality differences between this and the stock UE cable (sorry cable believers, you aren't going to convince a physicist that there is anything but placebo sound) however the cable length, quality ect makes me happy with my purchase. Love using it with my nobel audio bts. Whats better is they didn't charge me anything extra for the custom work!


True many after market cables wont change the sound. In thise cases I would not spend my money in looks. I will usually demo 20 upgrade cables before buying one and I buy the one that improves the over all sound.


----------



## koven

has anyone tried this custom maker? the prices seem quite reasonable and thinking about cabling all my cans from them
  
 https://www.instagram.com/impactaudiocables/


----------



## Rei87

Finally managed to acquire the specific cables+litz variation that I've wanted, and custom remade using specific configurations, using specific components and solders to ensure that nothing is holding the cable back. 

 Can anyone guess what these cables are


----------



## Rei87

scott_tarlow said:


> Hey guys, I just got a custom Beat Audio Signal cable, its pretty sweet. There is no sound quality differences between this and the stock UE cable (sorry cable believers, you aren't going to convince a physicist that there is anything but placebo sound) however the cable length, quality ect makes me happy with my purchase. Love using it with my nobel audio bts. Whats better is they didn't charge me anything extra for the custom work!


 


 1) Your BTS already loses so much details that the cable isnt going to make much difference. And the Beats cable is pretty much a slightly more expensive stock cable, so obviously you wont hear much difference. Try throwing an upgrade cable from the big names and you will probably change your tune. 

 2) Its kind of funny that your mentioned your major. coz while I personally graduated with an Social Science degree, I do have a friend who study Physics as his major, and is a strong believer of cable affecting sound, and *gasp* 'burn-in' (I could almost hear the breath of silent scorn and condemnation). He spends weeks just burning in all new cables before actually using it, and tweaks the burn in using specific audio tracks depending on what he hears every now and then. 

 Thankfully, he didnt let his degree prevent himself from letting his own ears from being the judge. Granted tho, he does use a very sensitive IEM, with a rather good source (AK380CU + IC + AMP), as his portable rig. Heck, he even went to change the power cable to increase the sound quality from his home speaker set up. 


 Cheers.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

rei87 said:


> 1) Your BTS already loses so much details that the cable isnt going to make much difference. And the Beats cable is pretty much a slightly more expensive stock cable, so obviously you wont hear much difference. Try throwing an upgrade cable from the big names and you will probably change your tune.
> 
> 2) Its kind of funny that your mentioned your major. coz while I personally graduated with an Social Science degree, I do have a friend who study Physics as his major, and is a strong believer of cable affecting sound, and *gasp* 'burn-in' (I could almost hear the breath of silent scorn and condemnation). He spends weeks just burning in all new cables before actually using it, and tweaks the burn in using specific audio tracks depending on what he hears every now and then.
> 
> ...


 
  
 1) I can connect directly to my phone. I have tried big name cables (I used to own ALO cables, I've auditioned whiplash audio).
  
 2) It isn't my major, its my profession. Cables do make a difference, but it is very cheap to make a clean cable. The problem is it is very cheap to make a high quality audio cable. Here is a pretty easy read from quora: https://www.quora.com/Audiophiles-Does-the-audio-cable-make-a-difference-in-terms-of-sound-quality. What ever makes you happy is what you should purchase. 
  
 Have a good day.


----------



## glassmonkey

rei87 said:


> Finally managed to acquire the specific cables+litz variation that I've wanted, and custom remade using specific configurations, using specific components and solders to ensure that nothing is holding the cable back.
> 
> Can anyone guess what these cables are


 
 Expensive?


----------



## Rei87

glassmonkey said:


> Expensive?


 


 Not as expensive as some, but then again, 'expensive' is relative.


----------



## friedrice2307

I have and i love the quality. he is a great guy to deal with. he uses eidolic connections or whatever you call it. but great cables. i do not regret buying them. i these cables on some fidue a83.


----------



## friedrice2307

recently purchased some trinity phantom sabres and i believe i am having connection issues. anyone recommend a good but cheap 2pin iem cables?


----------



## ultramega

I have the Silver Sonic MKV from Beat Audio. Use them with some recessed socket Unique Melody IEMs. Really liked the cable, while it lasted. I take great care of my stuff, and have only had it since March, and the cable is already gone in the right channel. Contacted Stephen and awaiting a response. For $200 USD they better honour their one year warranty.
  
 Stupid question, though: I'd like a cheap replacement cable in the meantime. Does anyone know if Ultimate Ears' legacy cable will work with my recessed socket Unique Melody IEMs? They look similar...
  
http://pro.ultimateears.com/products/custom-accessories/cases-cables/replacement-cable-legacy


----------



## mehdikh423

Second photo is Perfect mojo+iphone cable with decoder and no hisss at all.first photo is gold plated copper.and other is silver cable.all of these are for xiaofan company.They are professional in their work And their price is good too.they have 25% discount now.


----------



## Oistein

Does anyone know if the Impact Audio Cables are balanced or not? Thinking particularly about these https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/247025988/custom-infinity-series-iem-cable?ref=shop_home_active_1.


----------



## jmills8

oistein said:


> Does anyone know if the Impact Audio Cables are balanced or not? Thinking particularly about these https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/247025988/custom-infinity-series-iem-cable?ref=shop_home_active_1.


 Why not email then ? I have noticed another member asking the same question about that company on other threads.


----------



## Shawn71

oistein said:


> Does anyone know if the Impact Audio Cables are balanced or not? Thinking particularly about these https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/247025988/custom-infinity-series-iem-cable?ref=shop_home_active_1.




By looking at the "termination" dropdown menu,Yes.....but you better check with the seller/mfr before you pull the trigger.


----------



## friedrice2307

oistein said:


> Does anyone know if the Impact Audio Cables are balanced or not? Thinking particularly about these https://www.etsy.com/no-en/listing/247025988/custom-infinity-series-iem-cable?ref=shop_home_active_1.


 
 send him an email. His name is Lindsay. Really good guy and he will answer you quickly. I purchased his cables last year and I absolutely love them.


----------



## amature101

mehdikh423 said:


> Second photo is Perfect mojo+iphone cable with decoder and no hisss at all.first photo is gold plated copper.and other is silver cable.all of these are for xiaofan company.They are professional in their work And their price is good too.they have 25% discount now.


 
 do you know what is memory wire in chinese. I am looking for a cable and i want to tell the maker, not to make the cable to have memory effect near the connect


----------



## mehdikh423

amature101 said:


> do you know what is memory wire in chinese. I am looking for a cable and i want to tell the maker, not to make the cable to have memory effect near the connect




Sorry i dont know


----------



## Rei87

scott_tarlow said:


> Hey guys, I just got a custom Beat Audio Signal cable, its pretty sweet. There is no sound quality differences between this and the stock UE cable (sorry cable believers, you aren't going to convince a physicist that there is anything but placebo sound) however the cable length, quality ect makes me happy with my purchase. Love using it with my nobel audio bts. Whats better is they didn't charge me anything extra for the custom work!


 


 Lol, that moment when you have colleagues who majored in Physics, are Physic profs (Im a psych major too, so placebo effects arent exactly new to me), but we all believe in cable difference in sound even when all (within reasonable limitations) confounds are controlled for. 

 kind of shows that even the objectivists are a fractured community in their opinion too haha


----------



## LuisAlberto

I purchase the Lune MKIII de Null Audio, 

The build quality is great, 
no microphonics, 
the cables do not get tangled
The ViaBlue connector is pretty

The sound is the same,
After 2 months of use, the transparent colored wire turned yellow, it is aesthetically ugly, *someone knows how I can recover its original color?*, I have cleaned the cable with everything I have had at hand but it does not change anything.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Here is a nice cable from a new company based in the UK but the cable is from Taiwan, WA Audio 8-wire Liqueur 24awg, very resolving and detailed with a wide and expansive soundstage but still smooth without any harshness.


----------



## Wyville (Nov 8, 2017)

Oscar-HiFi said:


> Here is a nice cable from a new company based in the UK but the cable is from Taiwan, WA Audio 8-wire Liqueur 24awg, very resolving and detailed with a wide and expansive soundstage but still smooth without any harshness.


Looks nice, do they have a website (the UK company)?


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

Wyville said:


> Looks nice, do they have a website (the UK company)?



They have an eBay store I think, I'll try and find it for you. But they have a facebook page (mostly in taiwanese but more english content to come) https://www.facebook.com/WAaudioStore/

One of their new cables coming out called Rum is a copper cable that is quite neutral, detailed and open sounding 

The one pictured is one of their higher end cables arouns £900, silver gold mix.

This one is silver gold mix too, but only £179, again a bit of a brighter more detailed tilt to the sound:


----------



## quodjo105

Oscar-HiFi said:


> They have an eBay store I think, I'll try and find it for you. But they have a facebook page (mostly in taiwanese but more english content to come) https://www.facebook.com/WAaudioStore/
> 
> One of their new cables coming out called Rum is a copper cable that is quite neutral, detailed and open sounding
> 
> ...


Hi. I'd like to buy that silver/gold cable (£179) .would you say it's smooth sounding?. My iems are warm so won't help if the cable is smooth sounding as with other silver cables.


----------



## Oscar-HiFi

quodjo105 said:


> Hi. I'd like to buy that silver/gold cable (£179) .would you say it's smooth sounding?. My iems are warm so won't help if the cable is smooth sounding as with other silver cables.



It's not a smooth sounding cable, it is quite open detailed and a little brighter than most stock cables.


----------



## quodjo105

Oscar-HiFi said:


> It's not a smooth sounding cable, it is quite open detailed and a little brighter than most stock cables.


Ok thank you very much


----------



## eugene2

quodjo105 said:


> Hi. I'd like to buy that silver/gold cable (£179) .would you say it's smooth sounding?. My iems are warm so won't help if the cable is smooth sounding as with other silver cables.


Before making a decision check out OC Cable Co http://www.originalcable.com/.  I posted some pix on JH audio Layla blog.  Very reasonably priced, good communication and turnaround time.  I actually purchased them for my Noble Audio iems (currently they do not make a cable for JH Layla 4 pin) very nice and they do make a difference.  I used two tracks and repeated several times over several days (to eliminate the engineers sugar pill (placebo effect)) listening to soundstage, air and separation, attack, pace tone etc.
I also used highly resolving equipment both desktop and portable.
First testing for microphonics then sound quality.
OC and Effect were best but not perfect for microphonics, the good thing is you don’t hear it when turning your head while sitting.  You will hear diminished fingers on cables.
Cables stock cables, Effect Audio Ares II, Mimic, LQI cables, OC Cables Monarch 8 (silver copper) wire and Zeus (silver) UEX 8 wire. 
My favorite on Noble Encore is the Zeus, really opens up the soundstage, as well as other nuances which suit my personal preferences.  I use the Monarch on my Sage and the Effect on my Savants (which I am selling because they are too close to the Sage).


----------



## teesui

Anyone have recommendations for a MMCX/2-pin cable that's on the "budget" side (~$150) that has no microphonics or ear guides?


----------

